# #2: Post your Single Crown DH/FR beauties!



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

*Sorry but the other thread has a ton of pictures deleted after 20 pages and I used it for reference and ideas....*
So I figured Id start another for the 2010/2011 so I/we can reference it again... Besides it was great seeing all the single crown set ups, I know I tried several different things based on what I saw in that thread...
So same thing they are obviousley stout forks and we have a new player to the arena this season the fox 36 180mm...

So if you got a single crown DH/FR bike lets see em!:thumbsup:

Im back with a 2011 66 chassis and Avalanche cartridge in it, figured its great in my bxr WC Id grab the single crown unit for the 66 and LOVE it... WOW what a difference the new bushings and lowers make over 08/09 holy "rhymes with RAP" ....


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

*Banshee Scythe Do-it-all turned race bike*

I built this bike as consolidation of my Yeti 575 and ASX to my one bike for college. I got into the racing scene and ran out of money so I've basically been racing this dual ring, single crown 7x7 set up for more than a season.

Great fun having strengths and weaknesses different from most other bikes on the track, makes for some unique lines.

Took awhile to get used to this bike but I'm quite confident on it now. Loves railing berms and controlled drifts. Stiff as hell! Handles bottom outs better than many DH bikes I've ridden with.

Fork is a Totem 2-step with a long story. After countless back and forths and services it's now got a DH damper and works quite well. I think it's quite unique in the is as when I contacted SRAM Taiwan they told me they never actually shipped any 2 steps with DH dampers.

Rims are different color because I cracked my 729 on the rear on my first race due to negligence (new wheel build and having too much fun on a new bike multiplied by a nasty case = cracked rim). I'd like to note though that the DS 28 on the front has surpassed my expectations greatly. Perfect rim, never dents and never flats, I just wish it was wider.

Enough words. Time for pics. Don't have many bike vanity stationary pics so I'll just load in some action shots.














































SLAMMED


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

*09 Intense SS w/Fox 36*

Intense Slopestyle 09 med
2010 fox float FIT 36 160mm
saint brakes
saint shifter
sanit cranks 165mm
canfield crampon pedals
straitline stem blue
chromag fubars osx bar black chrome
mavic dee traks wheels


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that avy 66 is so sick.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Quarashi said:


> Enough words. Time for pics. Don't have many bike vanity stationary pics so I'll just load in some action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots man. Goes to show so.goes can kill it... atleast the rider can in this case... sick shots.


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 15, 2008)

bullcrew, did you ride the 66 with the standard damping?
reason for asking, I've just fitted a '10 66 rc3 ti so would be interested in a comparison.








08 orange patriot


----------



## mfrench2013 (Jun 20, 2010)

nothin special...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

dont hit me..... i will get a better pic later


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Transition Bottlerocket*

I got this to replace my '06 Kona Coiler. I'm a student at the South Dakota School of Mines & Technology in Rapid City, SD and I got this because I thought it would suit the terrain here well. So far I love this bike. Its great for just about anything except for rock gardens but even then, its not bad. It handles everything well and is comfortable in the air. I even take it to the dirt jumps quite a bit.

Frame: Transition Bottlerocket. 2010 size large
Fork: RockShox Domain 318 Coil U-turn
Shock: Marzocchi Roco TST R
Wheels: Transition Revolution 32
Tires: Maxxis Minnions. DHF w/ exo-protection front. DHR rear
Derailleurs: SLX front and rear
Shifters: deore
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: transition Park n' ride FR
Chainguide: MRP LRP
cranks: Raceface Evolve DH
Pedals: DMR V8
brakes: Avid Code 5
stem: Raceface respond
Bar: Truvativ Holzfeller
Grips: Lizard Skins Peaty
headset: Cane Creak Tank Jump
extras: blue cable housing

I would talk about it more but I really want to go ride now.










__
https://flic.kr/p/5103348636


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Nicolai AFR - custom
Setup 7 & 7 with a 64.5* HTA
Super Shreddy


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

goodgrief said:


> bullcrew, did you ride the 66 with the standard damping?
> reason for asking, I've just fitted a '10 66 rc3 ti so would be interested in a comparison.
> 
> 
> ...


I have and i like the new stuff i had the 888 evo ti its the same damper as the year before basically just a bit more user serviceable. The biggest improvement was the slotted bushings and the internals of the lowers... that matched with the avy and its a very mean fork..., marzocchi nailed the bushings and seals for sure in 2010....
the avalanche cart has a hydraulic bottom out so space the spring for preload so there's no harsh ramp up from the air preload. Letthe hydraulic damper do its thing and its amazing when you case something. HUGE IMPROVEMENT...


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

really crappy camera phone pic but you get the idea


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Back up bike for DH and AM


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Err said:


> Nicolai AFR - custom
> Setup 7 & 7 with a 64.5* HTA
> Super Shreddy


now that is a bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Here with my lighter wheelset and tires


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

dropadrop said:


> Here with my lighter wheelset and tires


Dig the purple I9s! Bike looks good.... Whats it weigh, hows it ride and how is it on the ups and downs.......


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

In that set up it weighs about 32lb's. My other wheel set (hadley + ex823) weighs 1 1/2 more (+ another 1 1/2lbs more for heavier tires) which will probably make it feel very different, but I have not had time to try them out yet.

I'm amazed at how well it climbs. I don't have long grinding steep climbs here, rather short and technical ones which it clears better then any of my previous trail bikes (more stable, better traction). Going down it's also great, it's my first longer travel bike so I guess that's to be expected, don't have so much to compare to.

I have been contemplating on swapping the fork for a 180mm model and getting a headset that would have more lower stack height. That would raise the BB enough to give me more freedom to use the slacker G3 settings (I can only use the steepest settings on my trails, and middle on smoother trails, with 20mm more height in the front I could use middle on rocky trails and slackest in smoother dh places).

Currently it also has a proper bash ring and the spacers under the stem are moved above it.


----------



## taotao (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ghost*

my GHOST FR Northshore 800


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Turner Highline....


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dropadrop said:


> In that set up it weighs about 32lb's. My other wheel set (hadley + ex823) weighs 1 1/2 more (+ another 1 1/2lbs more for heavier tires) which will probably make it feel very different, but I have not had time to try them out yet.
> 
> I'm amazed at how well it climbs. I don't have long grinding steep climbs here, rather short and technical ones which it clears better then any of my previous trail bikes (more stable, better traction). Going down it's also great, it's my first longer travel bike so I guess that's to be expected, don't have so much to compare to.
> 
> ...


in that picture how big is the ring/ what bash?


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

It's super dirty, but it's my second bike just for letting my buddies ride on it...
2010 Bottlerocket, 2010 Totem Coil, 2011 Vivid Air, 2011 Code R, 2011 X.9 10 speed setup, Minion EXO 2.5 3C, Random Deity Stuff, raceface, etc...It's down to 36 pounds. Pretty sick actually


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

b-kul said:


> in that picture how big is the ring/ what bash?


The ring is 28t, and it's not really a bash despite looking like one. There is a plate on both sides of the chainring, but it twists at the site of an obstacle, hence I modded it a bit to add a proper bash. That's a widgit.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

nmpearson said:


> It's super dirty, *but it's my second bike just for letting my buddies ride on it...*2010 Bottlerocket, 2010 Totem Coil, 2011 Vivid Air, 2011 Code R, 2011 X.9 10 speed setup, Minion EXO 2.5 3C, Random Deity Stuff, raceface, etc...It's down to 36 pounds. Pretty sick actually


Thats a pretty sick buddy loaner bike! Wanna be friends LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## xcoffmanx (Jun 28, 2009)

Can someone please tell me how I can post my pictures, I keep getting errors or file to large. I am kinda illeterate when it comes to that type of stuff.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Custom build 09 Bighit with Fox Float 180mm


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate you guys. you all make my bike look like a piece of crap lol


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

shade under 39 lbs.


----------



## xcoffmanx (Jun 28, 2009)

Custom Build 
2011 Giant Frame
2011 Code Brakes
Saint Cranks
Sram 
Chris King Hubs mated to 823's


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

nmpearson said:


> It's super dirty, but it's my second bike just for letting my buddies ride on it...
> 2010 Bottlerocket, 2010 Totem Coil, 2011 Vivid Air, 2011 Code R, 2011 X.9 10 speed setup, Minion EXO 2.5 3C, Random Deity Stuff, raceface, etc...It's down to 36 pounds. Pretty sick actually


I'm with bullcrew! I'd hate to see your #1 bike, bling might burn my eyes out!



> Nice shots man. Goes to show so.goes can kill it... atleast the rider can in this case... sick shots.


Thanks! I would have to give credit to the guy who took most of those shots though.

It's a great ride, incredibly stable and it doesn't feel very heavy once you get used to it.

Something baffles me a bit though, the thing weighs 40 pounds on the dot and (without whiping out Excel) I can't really figure out what is so heavy out about it. Front is wheel has a dual ply tire with an XC tube in it and the rear has a single ply tire with a DH tube. I can't really figure out why it's so heavy compared to a lot of builds I see here with heavier rims, tires, cranks and forks.

You guys seal up your frame and tires with nitrogen don't you... :band:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dropadrop said:


> The ring is 28t, and it's not really a bash despite looking like one. There is a plate on both sides of the chainring, but it twists at the site of an obstacle, hence I modded it a bit to add a proper bash. That's a widgit.


just looked it up. looks sick but i dont think i have the legs to push a 28 in ma and vt. i wish they made a 26 or 24.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

gonna get me a new frame next month or so... will an intense 6.6 crack at freeriding?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

b-kul said:


> just looked it up. looks sick but i dont think i have the legs to push a 28 in ma and vt. i wish they made a 26 or 24.


I guess it really depends on where you ride. I already spin out now and then with teh 28t, could not go lower (but it's great for the climbs).


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

AmirBernard said:


> gonna get me a new frame next month or so... will an intense 6.6 crack at freeriding?


it wouldny be bad by any stretch of the imagination but if you are gonna drop that kind of ash on a frame you have better options. if you want to stay with intense id look at the ss or uzzi.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Err said:


> Nicolai AFR - custom
> Setup 7 & 7 with a 64.5* HTA
> Super Shreddy


That's the most beautiful bike I've seen in a while, now I want one. Do you know how much it weighs? Care to post your build specs?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dropadrop said:


> I guess it really depends on where you ride. I already spin out now and then with teh 28t, could not go lower (but it's great for the climbs).


where i ride the climbs are either short steep and technical or long and steep. the common denominator being they are steep and my legs and cardio wont allow me to mash up the hills.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

old/backup/loaner bike preston FR. custom paint and polished rear/links. hope to have the new(to me) toy finished this week


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

XC set up. 35lbs Best XC bike I've owned.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

modifier said:


> XC set up. 35lbs Best XC bike I've owned.


Daaaaaamn.. i love this kind of heavy duty all-around philosophy!! All i would add is a Hammerschmidt for the climbs


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems like everybody already has 2011 Fox 36's...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

can't delete double post


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

PsyCro said:


> Daaaaaamn.. i love this kind of heavy duty all-around philosophy!! All i would add is a Hammerschmidt for the climbs


Thanks

2 things.

First at 35lbs that is about all I would want to push up hills. You get used to it and it's a lot about fitness but I really wouldn't want to add more, which the Hammer would. Thought about it.

The second is after riding it for a couple of months with the 32 front only and getting sore knees and not being able to push up the steepest climbs I taped the holes in the Saint and installed a 24 tooth inner ring. I gained 2 lower gears and lost 2 upper gears and the spacing between gears is more even now. There really isn't anything I will spin out on around here and only get into the 11 tooth cog every once and a while as it is. 2nd gear is really good for climbing steep stuff and I have a fairly good granny if I need it. I used 1st yesterday and climbed up something that I had never made it up. I can shift down to the small ring by pushing it over with my shoe but have to put it back up by hand. But to tell you the truth I don't really even need the 32 for around here. I ordered a Blackspire trials ring guard and when that gets here I'm just going to take off the 32 and run with the 24 only.

Most thought having 7 inches of travel front and back on a XC bike is nuts but the truth is it works better. I have it set up supper squishy with a lot of high speed compression dampening for hard hits.

Might not be a popular decision with the 29er rigid pushing big ring guys but hey I don't ride with them anyhow.

If I ever do get to a down hill park I just have to change a few things out and should be good to go.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Heh, no worries, i understand the pluses and minuses. I'm on a 42 pound Maelstrom myself.. using an old 66 with ETA, a travel adjust seatpost, and 24-36 chainrings. Built for no holds barred epic riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Err said:


> Nicolai AFR - custom
> Setup 7 & 7 with a 64.5* HTA
> Super Shreddy


NICE! Is there a dealer in OR? Looking at the specs it looks to be exactly what I'm looking for right down to the 17" chainstays.

I WANT!

G


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's mine. Just built it up this summer.









07 Trek Session 77 
09 DHX-5
09 Totem Coil
Outlaws
FSA Moto-X Cranks
Blackspire chain guide
Azonic 420 pedals
Nevegal 2.5, Minion 2.5
WTB Pure-V saddle
BB-7s (for now)

sits right around 40lbs. Can't complain at all considering how much money I (don't) have into it. I've ripped it at Plattekill twice, can't wait to tear up Diablo in the spring. WAHOO!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

modifier said:


> XC set up. 35lbs Best XC bike I've owned.


thats the most confused bike i've ever seen... expensive, nice components.. just confused


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

dropadrop said:


> Seems like everybody already has 2011 Fox 36's...


and loving it!!










best fork i've owned.. i've had the 09 Lyrik U-Turn, 09 Totem /w Mission Control, and the 2010 boxxer team... the Fox feels way better than all of them.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

sambs827 said:


> Here's mine. Just built it up this summer.
> 
> View attachment 576160
> 
> ...


Trek 77 very nice reminds me of a blitz...

BTW got a little time in on the 66 Avy... VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Ozmanick (Oct 19, 2010)

09 Bighit 1. Bought for $1100 which is......AMAZING. Loving it so far


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ozmanick said:


> 09 Bighit 1. Bought for $1100 which is......AMAZING. Loving it so far


Nice ride GREAT price good for you man.....Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

hey bullcrew how do you like that avy 66?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

AmirBernard said:


> hey bullcrew how do you like that avy 66?


ALOT!

I need to spend more time on it and really dial it in but Im so used to my boxxerwc/avy that Im trying to compare it to that...


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

xcoffmanx said:


> Custom Build
> 2011 Giant Frame
> 2011 Code Brakes
> Saint Cranks
> ...


:eekster: 
That is one SICK looking rig!

How does the glory feel with the single crown, is it more flickable tha the stock glory? (Assuming you bought it as a whole instead of a frame)


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

xcoffmanx said:


> Custom Build
> 2011 Giant Frame
> 2011 Code Brakes
> Saint Cranks
> ...


This is beutiful!
If I was building new version of my Glory, it would look like this!  :thumbsup:
Have you had a chance to test new Codes, already?


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

*new to me*

just finished this....like just right now lol. cockpit isnt set up obviously. not in love with the color scheme but i stole some of the parts from my old frame so oh well. fork is delicious and it handles like a race car. shock feels like crap (X3 swinger) so im hoping it just needs some break in, but if not theres some nice deals on vivids.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

*10 Scratch 7*

Trek Scratch with a few upgrades.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

blue109 said:


> just finished this....like just right now lol. cockpit isnt set up obviously. not in love with the color scheme but i stole some of the parts from my old frame so oh well. fork is delicious and it handles like a race car. shock feels like crap (X3 swinger) so im hoping it just needs some break in, but if not theres some nice deals on vivids.


Amazing. That thing just screams FUN. Nice ride


----------



## Loser_guy (Jun 14, 2008)

Loving the '10 DH damper + enduro seals. I think I'm going to get the 170 assembly since the extra soft u-turn spring is a little too soft and I never even use the u-turn.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

thx night. 


> Trek Scratch with a few upgrades.


is that painters tape on the frame where the cables rub?


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

blue109 said:


> thx night.
> 
> is that painters tape on the frame where the cables rub?


Yeah. I put some in the front where the cables rub when I was in Mammoth. It actually works really well and lasted the entire week. I now have some real clear cable rub protectors on.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Transition Blindside I built up this past summer.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

this furious looks absolutley awsome  im looking for a furious too but no use


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heres some pics that _weren't_ taken with my crappy phone:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

blue109 said:


> just finished this....like just right now lol. cockpit isnt set up obviously. not in love with the color scheme but i stole some of the parts from my old frame so oh well. fork is delicious and it handles like a race car. shock feels like crap (X3 swinger) so im hoping it just needs some break in, but if not theres some nice deals on vivids.


that is sick. replacement for the xam? is that a really small frame or is that seat huge?


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

thx. i still love the xam. this thing will be overkill for some of the tucson trails so both bikes will get love. they only come in short and long. this is the short. comme and most of the research i did say its right for my 5'10" and its pretty close in dimensions to my 17" AM bike. that seat does look huge though. id also like to note that it fxkin sucks trying to mount tires on these wheels. im screwed if i get a sidewall tear on the trail.


----------



## xcoffmanx (Jun 28, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> :eekster:
> That is one SICK looking rig!
> 
> How does the glory feel with the single crown, is it more flickable tha the stock glory? (Assuming you bought it as a whole instead of a frame)


I actually built this as a framset. The only reason I have the 180mm is cause I bought it thinking I was originally going to get the Faith frame. I broke down and just bought the 40, so now I have a 180mm for sale.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## xcoffmanx (Jun 28, 2009)

frango said:


> This is beutiful!
> If I was building new version of my Glory, it would look like this!  :thumbsup:
> Have you had a chance to test new Codes, already?


I almost broke down and couldnt wait for the new codes. Glad I did, they are f-ing amazing!!!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MTBXRacing (May 17, 2007)

My '06 Giant Reign 2


----------



## rav400 (Jun 25, 2010)

louman said:


> Intense Slopestyle 09 med
> 2010 fox float FIT 36 160mm
> saint brakes
> saint shifter
> ...


louman, sweet build! What size spacer are you under your stem? I want to put a zero stack headset and straitline stem on my SS, but it looks like i might need a small spacer to avoid interfercance.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

I know this is SPAM, but is anyone looking for a 2010 RS Lyrik 2 step Air? It is like new and used for 4 months. Sterr: is tapered 1.5" to 1 1/8" and is cut to 7.5 inchs. Yes that is plenty of lenght to work on most frames out there. Only getting rid of it for my 2011 fork.

PM me if you want to make a deal.

Cecil


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*My FR single crown.*

So, the bike in the first picture was ripped off about a month ago. The bike in the second picture I just built up last night. Homeowner's Insurance covered the theft. I have the new 66 RC3 EVO Ti as my true FR fork. :thumbsup:

p.s. Don't worry Travis, the Woodie wasn't on it when it was stolen, just an RC4


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

these pics for park riding in summer, pics of trail riding set-up will come soon.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

jin0824 said:


> these pics for park riding in summer, pics of trail riding set-up will come soon.
> 
> IMG]https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq47/outsider1986/DSC02121.jpg[/IMG]
> IMG]https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq47/outsider1986/DSC02105.jpg[/IMG]
> IMG]https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq47/outsider1986/DSC02103.jpg[/IMG]


umm... the thread title says "DH/FR".. that is neither a downhill nor a freeride bike :skep:


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

haha, forgot mentioning i did 5000down on that 
maybe i should stop posting anymore.


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> umm... the thread title says "DH/FR".. that is neither a downhill nor a freeride bike :skep:


And why would you say that. Have you not heard of a hardtail freeride or even hardtail DH.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Posted this back on the original thread but thought it unfair on my bike not to again:thumbsup:


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

ustemuf,

I think he rides downhill very well on his hardtail. In his defense, I present:

http://nsmb.com/4015-chromag-hardtail-action/

Eric


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Kudos!*



rugbyred said:


> ustemuf,
> 
> I think he rides downhill very well on his hardtail. In his defense, I present:
> 
> ...


To him and Chromag! Sweet bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

rav400 said:


> louman, sweet build! What size spacer are you under your stem? I want to put a zero stack headset and straitline stem on my SS, but it looks like i might need a small spacer to avoid interfercance.


Not sure, I bought a few different sizes until I found what would work.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

rav400 said:


> louman, sweet build! What size spacer are you under your stem? I want to put a zero stack headset and straitline stem on my SS, but it looks like i might need a small spacer to avoid interfercance.


If it helps any, I ran a 8mm spacer under my 35mm Straitline stem when I had my Banshee Wildcard. 1.5" Headtube with a Hope Step Down headset.

In this pic, I had a 10mm spacer.


----------



## maartenv (May 5, 2007)

SWD 216DH


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

xcoffmanx said:


> I almost broke down and couldnt wait for the new codes. Glad I did, they are f-ing amazing!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


What pad are you using? Original - organic?
I plan to switch front Elixir CR for Code 2011, which will add just about 25g to the bike  but significant amount of braking power, I hope


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

rugbyred said:


> ustemuf,
> 
> I think he rides downhill very well on his hardtail. In his defense, I present:
> 
> ...


I like this one better. Style!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Dominator13 said:


> To him and Chromag! Sweet bike. :thumbsup:







Jin-Gypsy promotion from Jin Yeah on Vimeo.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

*that's wild*



alex55 said:


> I got this to replace my '06 Kona Coiler. I'm a student at the South Dakota School of Mines & Technology in Rapid City, SD and I got this because I thought it would suit the terrain here well. So far I love this bike. Its great for just about anything except for rock gardens but even then, its not bad. It handles everything well and is comfortable in the air. I even take it to the dirt jumps quite a bit.
> 
> I bought a BR to replace a coiler, and have a somewhat similar setup... domain u-turn, DHX, nevegals, etc. SUCH a fun, versatile bike. A little on the heavy side, but I ride XC trails on it regularly, and it handled Diablo and Snowshoe without a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

jin0824 said:


> these pics for park riding in summer, pics of trail riding set-up will come soon.


Beautiful bike.


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> umm... the thread title says "DH/FR".. that is neither a downhill nor a freeride bike :skep:


You are a nipple-head, and could stand to be schooled by this guy.


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's one of my SC beasts. I used it for the Gravity East Finals, and finished less than 3 seconds off of podium in Cat. 2 30-39. Had a blast! Built the bike for the Gravity East opener because it had a HT class, it was the only venue with a HT class in the entire series. I had to miss is it. So what the heck I decided, leave the dually in the van, and use the HT for the finals


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

rugbyred said:


> ustemuf,
> 
> I think he rides downhill very well on his hardtail. In his defense, I present:
> 
> ...


Yep. Looks like FR/DH to me. Sweet bike.
Both those vids of the HT downhill stuff are terrific. (That riding ain't too shabby either)

I guess I should throw in a pic of my single-crown FR/DH beauty.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey, an SWD never thought I'd see one with a single. Here's my friends bike, with my 66 on it.









Here's an F5 with the 66.









Both rode like crap (the frame), as it wasn't setup for my weight, the swd was too soft, the f5 was too hard. Both are beautifully ugly, or ruggedly handsome


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you smack your pedals on the frame? I have SWD phobia, because of the very low bb height, the pedals smacked right onto the ground during a turn, and it wasn't even an off camber or a rocky trail. Pole vaulting me in the air, don't know if it's a case of too soft spring. Just curious.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nicolai*

AFR :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

'07 Glory FR1 comp


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> umm... the thread title says "DH/FR".. that is neither a downhill nor a freeride bike :skep:


i believe you would be a so called ignoramus.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

07 sx trail


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

'08 Commencal Supreme DH, ditched the Boxxers, put on the old trusty '07 66 and, what an amazing ride, wish I did the swap much earlier...


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

2008 Canyon Torque FR with Durolux. 
XL Frame = 21°!
Hope winter will come back soon  ...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

cxfahrer said:


> 2008 Canyon Torque FR with Durolux.
> XL Frame = 21°!
> Hope winter will come back soon  ...


how is that durolux?


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

The Durolux was cheap, long (185mm travel), and has a remote control for winding it down to 140mm. That´s why I bought it. 
It is really stiff, the Q-Loc works great, but You have to fine-tune the damping- and airchamber internals. Out of the box, it will not work, especially if You want to do some serious drops. The compression damping system has a kind of blow-off feature, the only way to fix it is to make the airchamber smaller. 
After I fixed everything that did not work, the fork is works ok to me. If I would use this bike more often, I would spend the extra cash for a TALAS 180.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

My once in a lifetime trailbike. Actually pretty fun.










Jan's Racelink.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

......my Highline


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*The more FR version*



Dominator13 said:


> So, the bike in the first picture was ripped off about a month ago. The bike in the second picture I just built up last night. Homeowner's Insurance covered the theft. I have the new 66 RC3 EVO Ti as my true FR fork. :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. Don't worry Travis, the Woodie wasn't on it when it was stolen, just an RC4


Added the Woodie and the 66 to make it all that more AWESOME!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Had to give the 2011 Fox 36RC2 180 mm kashima coated bad boy fork a try.... 1st impressions aside of needing to put the heavy spring in is WOW..... for a non custom tuned fork im completely floored at its performance........ this is not the fox forks i had in the past...... GOOD JOB FOX!!!! It will be off to avalanche in a couple weeks once I really get a chance to get a feel for it and can speak for its performance... as of right now its probably the badest fork (single crown) out of the box.....


----------



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

"I must admit, it is so choice. I highly recommend one, if you have the means."
Feris Buehler


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

bullcrew said:


>


Perfect bike bullcrew. Love the blue bits. Will AVA offer an upgrade kit for van 36's?


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

bullcrew said:


>


Bullcrew, I can see in the pic that your garage door seal is badly in need of replacement. Bad garage door seals are the number one cause of brain cancer. I'd be happy to replace that seal for no charge:thumbsup:

Just tell me where the garage is located and leave the door open so I can get in to fix it

Oh and I'd put that ugly bike behind a car out of sight, not sure why anyone would want to take it, but you can't be too careful.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

aphis said:


> Perfect bike bullcrew. Love the blue bits. Will AVA offer an upgrade kit for van 36's?


Yes that's the plan this one is off to avalanche ins few weeks. I want to dial it in and get a GOOD HONEST run on it. Raced today dh at fintanna and it rocked only spot I had was a rock drop that the steep ha put me in a nose dive position which got a bit unerving but my bad I chose a pretty shotty line off the rock roller..... I did up the low speed to com at front dive on low to mid speed rollers and keep the front higher without compromising too much low speed..... id say its pretty damn dialed.... AMAZING fork for sure... excited to get the avy cart for it but this is the first fork that I have wanted to get some time on before doing the cart. Fox did a great job on this one......


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

33.5 lbs


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

bullcrew said:


>


How do you like the Jedi with the SC 180? I've never even thought about putting anything other than 200 on the front. Then again I never pedal that thing near anything that resembles a hill. 

p.s. Get your ass up here to SC for some riding in the Redwoods!


----------



## simpan (Jan 6, 2006)

My Intense Socom with the slacker dropouts and 2° angleset installed for the upcoming season!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Dominator13 said:


> Added the Woodie and the 66 to make it all that more AWESOME!


Nice!!

Hows that new 2011 66 feel? Bushing and such all good? Thinking about investing in a 2011 66 RC3 Evo


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

I was a part of the original thread, so gotta continue with this one. Same bike, too, how funny. Yes, a Nomad w/ an Avy is as awesome as it sounds. That's an 06 Nomad with an 02 Avy DHS.










Nearby shuttle trail. 3000 feet of vert and all natural. Can you find me?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

A couple of race pics.. Got more but Im waiting for the digital copies to be sent from purchase...

Dropping in on the steeps, too easy to land at the bottom here did it 3 time previous.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

simpan said:


> My Intense Socom with the slacker dropouts and 2° angleset installed for the upcoming season!


What are your measurements on that (BB, HA)? I'm looking into an angleset with a SC fork, but a bit worried about dropping my BB too much. Pedals clip already with slackers and DC fork. Beautiful bike too!


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's my Baby!


----------



## annihilator (Oct 21, 2009)

new freeride-/trailbike...




























partlist: *click me*


----------



## simpan (Jan 6, 2006)

RPG said:


> What are your measurements on that (BB, HA)? I'm looking into an angleset with a SC fork, but a bit worried about dropping my BB too much. Pedals clip already with slackers and DC fork. Beautiful bike too!


Not that sure about the head angle but aroud 64 i think, bb height with the rain kings is 13.6", nice and low


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

Fly Rider said:


> "I must admit, it is so choice. I highly recommend one, if you have the means."
> Feris Buehler


How does the VPP pedal with the Hammerschmidt? What's it like? I'm still on the fence...


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Its still a work in progress, im waiting on a Blk Mrkt stem and a new post. Other than that its done. Im going from XC to AM/FR so i would like to shorten up the gearing and get a new rear wheel. Geez does it ever stop.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Dominator13 said:


> Added the Woodie and the 66 to make it all that more AWESOME!


lol, love how the 66 makes the big betty look puny. my 55 makes my rampage look silly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

This rig has been getting me down the hill for the last 4 years.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Changed color!!! now getting new graphics done...


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

Bullcrew- 
How pimp is a jedi in white!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! that jedi looks sick! the frame and rims/spokes look really nice together. The blue on the fork (stickers/knobs) plus the hubs and headset spacers really match the other blue bits on the bike. you put alot of thought into that didnt you? lol


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Norcoshore1 said:


> wow! that jedi looks sick! the frame and rims/spokes look really nice together. The blue on the fork (stickers/knobs) plus the hubs and headset spacers really match the other blue bits on the bike. you put alot of thought into that didnt you? lol


Got new white god grips with blue locons to ace the red...so now niceand white and blue instead of dingy and red.... those grips were hammered....good bite though even in wet they work great.....

Yeah c it came out prettygood....I like it the color is dialed for me....


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you doing the avy cartridge for the fox? I'm thinking about putting one in my totem solo-air,but I'm pretty happy with it. I could be happier though It seems your the only guy discussing the cartridge on the web,so wanted to see what you thought.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Not too the fox craig is looming to make upgrades for the new fox stuff and carts for the older 36s and 40s.
The 36 is amazing and love it but my boxxer avy is my go to.....I dig the single crown feel right now and as always I like to get hands on with new stuff so I have a actuall review of it... if not then it would be a totem avy or my 66avy for sure...the avy cart is way better than rockshox I.ternals for sure. My boxxer wc is a whole different animal now....


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

jin0824 said:


> these pics for park riding in summer, pics of trail riding set-up will come soon.


love the bike and outmost respect on your riding skills, I noticed in one of the vids the you are using a hammerschmidt and the pics show a single ring, wich one you like better? also what kind of fork is that? I'm building something "similar" for an all year/mountain ride, nothing that nice though....


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

I put a hammerschmidt soon after building that up because it was my only bike and I needed to pedal up sometimes 
it's a RS lyrik soloair lowered to 150mm.
cheers


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i will have a good updated pick of my bike on friday, i got my self a few gifts :thumbsup:.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is my baby, 2010 knolly delirium, it now has a ti coil and soon to be 2011 formula the one's if they ever hit the stores...


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

jin0824 said:


> these pics for park riding in summer, pics of trail riding set-up will come soon.


sweet build,and yes it is a freeride bike...what model ???


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

bunnyhopbikes said:


> Here's one of my SC beasts. I used it for the Gravity East Finals, and finished less than 3 seconds off of podium in Cat. 2 30-39. Had a blast! Built the bike for the Gravity East opener because it had a HT class, it was the only venue with a HT class in the entire series. I had to miss is it. So what the heck I decided, leave the dually in the van, and use the HT for the finals


SC bikes ??? model ???


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

AMCAT said:


> SC bikes ??? model ???


Its an IH Yakuza HT. Made to accept 200mm dual crown forks. They can be found for sale on mtb websites used. Have not made them for a few years, and IH is defunct. Tough frame, very durable and stiff. Plus it uses a 1.5" head tube. 
PS, SC means Single Crown, as in Single Crown Fork


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

bunnyhopbikes said:


> Its an IH Yakuza HT. Made to accept 200mm dual crown forks. They can be found for sale on mtb websites used. Have not made them for a few years, and IH is defunct. Tough frame, very durable and stiff. Plus it uses a 1.5" head tube.
> PS, SC means Single Crown, as in Single Crown Fork


thx !! what size is yours,and do you know the actual top tube lenght... i'll be on the look out for one:thumbsup:


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

AMCAT said:


> thx !! what size is yours,and do you know the actual top tube lenght... i'll be on the look out for one:thumbsup:


Its a 15", I would have to measure the TT when I get home. But, if you do a google search for an Iron Horse catalog, you can look at the geometry's. I am six foot and it is great for DH, but too small to trail ride on for me. Good luck, but I would recomend you check out the Ragley Bagger 288.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

bunnyhopbikes said:


> Its a 15", I would have to measure the TT when I get home. But, if you do a google search for an Iron Horse catalog, you can look at the geometry's. I am six foot and it is great for DH, but too small to trail ride on for me. Good luck, but I would recomend you check out the Ragley Bagger 288.


or a troof! .....i'm waiting:devil:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Added a freeride playbike to the mix, went with a small frame and 70mm X4 with a layback (on order) so I can keep it nimble for goofing off yet still make a dua ringer out of it for single track and Socal fun...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

updated pics of my baby it will have atlas fr bars tomorrow 

From my bikes
before the hard tails are not free ride or down hill bikes thing starts i present in my defense


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

lokomonkey said:


> love the bike and outmost respect on your riding skills, I noticed in one of the vids the you are using a hammerschmidt and the pics show a single ring, wich one you like better? also what kind of fork is that? I'm building something "similar" for an all year/mountain ride, nothing that nice though....


Im also curious what frame that is? I have a very similar build except its a Santa Cruz Chameleon. I have decided to go with one bike that will do it all.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

illini said:


> Im also curious what frame that is? I have a very similar build except its a Santa Cruz Chameleon. I have decided to go with one bike that will do it all.


if im not mistaken its custom made for him but the company that made it is chromag


----------



## traeday3 (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> if im not mistaken its custom made for him but the company that made it is chromag


I agree it must be custom i went through all the Chromag frames and the Samurai is the closest.Its an interesting geometry they put in the line up.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

illini said:


> I agree it must be custom i went through all the Chromag frames and the Samurai is the closest.Its an interesting geometry they put in the line up.


i think i remember reading its gonna be released to the public some time but that it.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

New 66 RC3 and V1 stem are on!!! Crappy pic but you get the idea


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> before the hard tails are not free ride or down hill bikes thing starts i present in my defense


thats one big drop, hardtail or no hardtail :thumbsup:


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

Sick Blindside! If I had the cheese for a new bike right now, that's what I'd buy.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

weird terry said:


>


Is that a floating brake?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

What else could it be?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Additional stiffenr cause the Blindside is sooooooo flexy!:eekster: 





Sorry.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

2011 Scott Voltage FR10


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Working on my session 77 for my play bike now, dual front ring so I can climb a bit.
King 1.5hs, thomson X4 45mm 1.5, deity dirty 30, manitou 4way getting the race tune at Avalanche, 2010 Totem coil Avalanche cart on the way and I have the rest of the build but its going to mix up a bit over the next few weeks....

Avalanche cart and shock should be here next week....


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

went to ride when it was pouring last week 




























what do you guys say about the 2007 morewood shova LT? worth investing in a frame?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Was too white before...More "Color" on the way


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

DucJ said:


> Was too white before...More "Color" on the way


I've already done some colour changing  How do you find the RC4? Wondering if I should go for it or just save for a new DH bike. Those bloody 2011 demos are looking way to sexy. Keeping the SX of course!


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

iguanabartola said:


> I've already done some colour changing  How do you find the RC4? Wondering if I should go for it or just save for a new DH bike. Those bloody 2011 demos are looking way to sexy. Keeping the SX of course!


Nice. Not worried about not having a warranty ?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

iguanabartola said:


> I've already done some colour changing  How do you find the RC4? Wondering if I should go for it or just save for a new DH bike. Those bloody 2011 demos are looking way to sexy. Keeping the SX of course!


Your going to love that fork...... It rocks....


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Your going to love that fork...... It rocks....


I've had them since August last year so been bashing them for a while, including 2 weeks in Whistler. LOVE THEM! They are Talas, and the 140mm adjust works beautiful for trail days as well.



nightofthefleming said:


> Nice. Not worried about not having a warranty ?


Thanks! Apparently this fork doesn't void warranty as length from crown to axel is the same as a 160mm travel fork. LBS where I purchased the bike also confirmed it but kept the 160mm Domain "just in case"


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

My 2008 SX Trail


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

iguanabartola said:


> I've already done some colour changing  How do you find the RC4? Wondering if I should go for it or just save for a new DH bike. Those bloody 2011 demos are looking way to sexy. Keeping the SX of course!


RC4 is great..Got a sweet deal on it..
If I were in your position, I'd get the Demo and send the SXT shock to Push or to Avalanche..:thumbsup:


----------



## hampstead bandit (Feb 9, 2009)

here is my *Rampant*










only 100mm travel, but takes a serious beatdown, easily the most fun bike I've owned (this is my second Rampant as I was too lazy to raw my original Team red/white so sold the frame and bought a Raw Rampant)

as long as the pilot is willing, with a change of tires to 2.35" Minions or High Rollers will go stupid quick down nasty terrain, and handles the big stunts no problem


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

iguanabartola said:


> I've had them since August last year so been bashing them for a while, including 2 weeks in Whistler. LOVE THEM! They are Talas, and the 140mm adjust works beautiful for trail days as well.
> 
> Thanks! Apparently this fork doesn't void warranty as length from crown to axel is the same as a 160mm travel fork. LBS where I purchased the bike also confirmed it but kept the 160mm Domain "just in case"


I'm 99% positive that's incorrect. A fox 36 160 had an axle to crown height of 545, while the 180 has an axle to crown of 565. I'm pretty sure


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

hampstead bandit said:


> here is my *Rampant*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Rampant :thumbsup: I'm curious about this bike, I would love one, but am curious if it is possible to get enough post extension so I could take it on the occasional trail ride. Do you ever use your rampant for trail riding or any serious pedaling? Can you get full extension with a longer seatpost ?


----------



## unclelud (Oct 3, 2010)

*My 2005 KHS DH-200*

It's never been road yet!! but I built this bike for 2011.

The frame has never been built is a 2005 medium KHS DH-200, Fox DHX 5.0 600x3.25, Truvativ Descendant Crankset w/ 44t Chainring, 09 Roch Shox Domian coli forks, Advid Code R Brakes w/ 203 front/back rotor's. .

I still need to set up the sag/ on the shock. .

Summer Yet!!


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

nightofthefleming said:


> I'm 99% positive that's incorrect. A fox 36 160 had an axle to crown height of 545, while the 180 has an axle to crown of 565. I'm pretty sure


Hmmm, maybe is within the range? I am going by what it was said by the guys at the shop. I get a long with them very well and they were pretty cool about the warranty. Hopefully I don't have to find out!!!!!



DucJ said:


> RC4 is great..Got a sweet deal on it..
> If I were in your position, I'd get the Demo and send the SXT shock to Push or to Avalanche..:thumbsup:


I can also get a very good deal on it hence thinking about it but is still money I can put towards the Demo. The idea would be getting the frame and building it. Already done some costings on parts. Might be possible but only by the end of this year due to shortage of $$$$.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

iguanabartola said:


> I can also get a very good deal on it hence thinking about it but is still money I can put towards the Demo. The idea would be getting the frame and building it. Already done some costings on parts. Might be possible but only by the end of this year due to shortage of $$$$.


I payed less than half for my RC4 which made it too good to pass up. 
I have enough spare parts, I could throw together a year or 2 older Demo...Hmmmm


----------



## Sachem6 (Apr 30, 2008)

2007 Iron Horse Sachem 6.0


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK its close enough now sp spec list:
trek session 77 large
loco wheelset (new hadley/DT set being laced up)
Schwalbe muddy marys tubeless
XT cassette
X9 shifters
X9 rear der
XT front shifter (put on tomorrow)
XT cranks
Heavy pedals (crampons on the way)
Manitou 4way avalanche race tune and internals
Ti spring on order
2010 Totem with DH internals (Avalanche cartridge sitting here getting installed next week)
Brakes ???lol (elixer CRs going on)
Deity dirty thirty bars
Thomson X4 45mm stem
King headset
Thomson post
forze ti saddle
TLD grips
E-13 drs on the way


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Color*


----------



## traeday3 (Jun 21, 2006)

DucJ said:


>


Sick


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

waiting for my wheel


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## sam2391 (Jul 31, 2010)

My Corsair build


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

heres my 38 pound







hucker / freestyle.
https://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx14/eride-2010/bars-yeti.gif

my slopestyle not done yet
https://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx14/eride-2010/CIMG7159.jpg


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

3+ years and still going stong newest addition was a new wheelset recently.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

here it is 










better pic when it stops raining :thumbsup:


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Iron Horse 6point6


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Added a freeride playbike to the mix, went with a small frame and 70mm X4 with a layback (on order) so I can keep it nimble for goofing off yet still make a dua ringer out of it for single track and Socal fun...


How do you like that Session? I built mine up over the summer and it just never quited jived for me. I blame 66* head angle and a 1.5 steer tube on my Totem to prevent me from running an angleset.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Built this up over the summer...









....but the geometry just wasn't right for me. So now I'm working on this......









......and getting super excited.

Build so far:

2010 Bam, Fox DHX-5
2009 Totem coil
Saint hubs laced to Mavic 729s
Kenda Nevegals 2.5 front, 2.35 rear (will probably go up a size on both soon)
Sette Duo bars. Will be throwing on something more reasonable (Dirty30?)
Truvativ Holzfeller stem

Going on tonight:

Truvativ Hussefelt cranks
Azonic 420 pedals
SRAM X-9 medium cage, X-7 shifter
Blackspire NSX C4 chain guide & bash

Still on the market for:

brakes
grips

(Looking to sell the frame if anyone's interested)


----------



## busterb (Jun 19, 2007)

Specs:

Frame: 2010 Coilair- 200mm travel
180mm-64.5* HA 140mm-67* HA
Fork: 2011 Fox 180mm Talas RC2
Shock: 2011 Fox DHX air 5.0
Cranks: Shimano Dual ring SLX
Pedals: Azonic A-frame
Chain guide: Black Spire
Bars: Gravity lights
Shifter: Sram xo
derailer: Sram xo
Cassete: Sram pg 990
Brakes: Hayes Stroker 8" front, 7" rear
Seat post: Thompson
Stem: Thomson 50mm
Seat: Wtb pure V
wheel set: Dt swiss 5.1 on Hope pro II hubs
Tires: Minion DH f, Minion DH r
Specialized Eskar 2.3 f/r

weight with 2ply Dh tires is 35.6lbs.. with single ply it is be 33 1/2lbs.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice kona, whats that weird coil looking thing at the bottom of the lower shock mount?


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Kona's magic link. It does something to the effect of changing the leverage ratio as the shock compresses making the suspension more responsive.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

The Saint said:


> Iron Horse 6point6


nice, looks really good :thumbsup:

how do you like the 2010 55?


----------



## busterb (Jun 19, 2007)

its a linkage system that allows the bike to go from 5" travel to 8" travel. works great

heres a vid of it





Kona's Magic Link from Christopher Halcrow on Vimeo.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

AmirBernard said:


> nice, looks really good :thumbsup:
> 
> how do you like the 2010 55?


Well, I have only put one good ride on it (yesterday at SoMo), and it felt great so far, very smooth, IMO.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Just picked this up...2008 Spec Big Hit 1..


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

^@bighit First thing I'd replace is the pedals (those stock ones are useless once they get wet), then the seat post if that's the stock one. (my friend's exploded and he had a jagged seat post go where seat posts shouldn't go)

Bye boxxer. Hello totem.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

frango said:


> What else could it be?


I'm not familiar with floating brakes. Sorry.

What exactly is the advantage over just a normally mounted brake?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

that lucky is sick! 

how are you liking the totem on it?


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

It's great. I feel it matches the frame better than the boxxer (*RIP*). The frames just so god damn long that the cables are really tight on it, I'm a little afraid of a crash snapping the derailleur cable or something.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nicolai AFR*

Nicolai helius AFR, just put the fox float 180s on this year, have been holding out for 1.5" fox's but had to settle for conehead type. :thumbsup:

35.2lbs


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

damn, 35.2 with the HS? beautiful bike


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

nightofthefleming said:


> damn, 35.2 with the HS? beautiful bike


Yeah thats with pretty light wheels/tyres running tubeless.

+ couple of lb with muddy mary's and DT FR2350 wheelset


----------



## heavy-duty-biker (Jan 11, 2011)

*old bike*

i know this is old but it has served me well (and is still serving me well) while i am building my new bike. this will be my loaner bike. everyone else has some sweetly sick awesome bikes!!!


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

heavy-duty-biker said:


> i know this is old but it has served me well (and is still serving me well) while i am building my new bike. this will be my loaner bike. everyone else has some sweetly sick awesome bikes!!!


Personally I love Transition bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> ^@bighit First thing I'd replace is the pedals (those stock ones are useless once they get wet), then the seat post if that's the stock one. (my friend's exploded and he had a jagged seat post go where seat posts shouldn't go)
> 
> Bye boxxer. Hello totem.


Hey thx bud, i thought the same thing as you (about the pedals) until i took it for a snow ride this past Sunday. Surprisingly, the pedals are stickier than you would think (and they're cromo/alu vs plastic - in case that's what you were thinking). 
Never heard of a seat post exploding and ending up where the sun don't shine...ouch!  it may have been a defect or operator error


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

Transitions are awesome bikes, i love my Blindside! 
i need to resize some pics tonight and upload later


----------



## heavy-on-the-mud (Feb 15, 2011)

2_WD that is a sweet bike awesome paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

pics i promised


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Norco old school Hardtail


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

2011 sx trail


----------



## kellyn7 (Sep 26, 2005)

*refurb'd demo 7 w/Fox 180 fork and dhx air*

A Demo 7 frame I bought off of craigslist that I completely rebuilt and added some new color to it as well!


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

kellyn7, that looks awesome... I love it


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

My Faith


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Oxygen1973 said:


> My Faith


So hawt!! One of the nicest rigs...imo:thumbsup:


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, V1 bars and silverado seat came from chainlove today! also got a new dhx 5.0 to replace the van r


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

kellyn7 said:


> A Demo 7 frame I bought off of craigslist that I completely rebuilt and added some new color to it as well!


Is that a van up front?


----------



## kellyn7 (Sep 26, 2005)

nobrakes2007 said:


> Is that a van up front?


yes, it's the van 180!


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Here's my Diggle, still a few parts to upgrade (cranks/bash and wheels for sure), but the way I've been riding it.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Very nice. I like the hint of blue.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

eurospek said:


> ^ Very nice. I like the hint of blue.


Thanks.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> Thanks.


BTW, is that a Van 36 up front? I would kill for a grey colored Van fork like that. I'll I'm finding is black or OE-white.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

eurospek said:


> BTW, is that a Van 36 up front? I would kill for a grey colored Van fork like that. I'll I'm finding is black or OE-white.


Yep, oil/spring. I bought it slightly used off MTBR at the beginning of last season. In fact I had it mailed to my "cabin site" in Moab so that I could install/use it there. It's a great fork. Having the Maxel in the back and that 20mm in the front is awesome!


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Bighit 2 2010*


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Slayer 70


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Nice Nomad ^^^*

What does it weigh?
TIA


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks! Just threw it on the scale and it's 37.5 lbs.


----------



## JoeNath78 (Mar 27, 2011)

not a beast but just starting out, baby steps


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*62 Yr Old's Ride*

43 lbs of pure fun


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

curious, how are folks liking their marzocchi SC forks? was looking at getting a RCV 180mm for a voltage as i can get them at a good deal. I'm not rich-blooded enough to afford a Fox Float..lol


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Bombers*

This is a 2005 66RC. Wouldn't trade it for any other fork. I say 2006 and earlier are the best but I have only one newer model 4X. It's a 2010 and the rebound is not strong enough for me. The cartridge was replaced and it feels the same. They said it is normal for that fork. It should be much slower rebound when tuned up all the way. Bottom line is it rides good. I hope no one is lying to me. Doubtful. The newer FR DH forks are probably fine. Check the reviews on MTBR.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## surfandrescue (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a sexy SXtrail. I have the 09 model with the 2011 fox van 36 and pushed MX tuned shock.....everything else is stock.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

Turner Highline


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

nice highline! specs please!


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

lokomonkey said:


> nice highline! specs please!


Thanks I just finished building this for a friend of mine. 
Med frame
totem solo air 
Mavic wheels
Manitou swinger 4way
thomson elite x4 stem 
carbon seatpost
raceface atlas bars
saint rd


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

dhmatt said:


> Turner Highline


It looks like you still have the "old rear triangle" may be you can upgrade from Turner for free...how much it weights?
my specs:
Med Frame
Totem Solo air
dt swiss wheels (don't like them too soft)
xt rd
DHX pushed
deity 30 bars
thomsom elite 45mm X 0


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I love my quake. Looks like a bike the terminator would ride.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

My old Jamis Diablo, still a very capable rig. Upgraded with a Domain 180mm and a Fox Vanilla R.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

cicatrix said:


> I love my quake. Looks like a bike the terminator would ride.


Nice bike. How much does it weigh?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

2_WD said:


> Nice bike. How much does it weigh?


I'll try to get it weighed this week, but I believe something like 40 lbs.


----------



## guanfangfang (Apr 8, 2011)

:thumbsup: ! Jedi that looks sick! frame and wheels and spokes look really nice together. blue fork (stickers / knobs), plus the hubs and spacers really match the other blue bits on the bike. begins to think that it is not true?


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

just under 36lbs
my 07 nicolai helios


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

*06/07 Haro X7*

Just got the Totem on it in January  , was 38lbs before, probably added a few with the new fork.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204414/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204439/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204445/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204457/ 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204473/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204493/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204506/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204513/ 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6204559/


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Delirium T


----------



## Rouni (Feb 3, 2008)

My brand new Morewood Kalula


----------



## MTB DUDE (Apr 15, 2010)

you guys need to spend less on your bikes. i'm gonna feel like a hobo riding this now.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

MTB DUDE, I like your Haro. Very capable rig. Good price, and can be upgraded easily.


----------



## MTB DUDE (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, thanks Man! It's served me well so far.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

my more pedally toy for Socal it will be getting a fox 36 kashima 180 van on it and it and my avalanche 4wy shock should be here this week, this will be my big bear bike ...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

BC - where'd the Trek go. Shite man you go through some gear but I like yur style.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> BC - where'd the Trek go. Shite man you go through some gear but I like yur style.


Buddy has it. 
I got a totem solo air and a avy cart enroute for it and looks like it will be getting a woodie and ti spring.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

such a fun bike!

small br frame
lyrik 2step
fox float rp23
thomson stem
sunline vone bars
elixir cr 203f/185r
odi crosstrainer grips w/tbc clamps/caps
dt swiss fr6.1 rims laced to hope pro 2 hubs
ardent 3c front and rear (for now)
x9 shifting
old saints w/e13 lg-1
azonic 420 pedals
tbc park n'ride am saddle
generic seatpost

weighs mid 30s but i haven't put it on a scale yet.


----------



## Nihilation (May 24, 2010)

My freshly built-on-a-budget 1x9 Marin Quake XLT 01.1 with Marzocchi 04 Z150 Bomber, FSA headset, XT rear, SLX shifter, e.thirteen crank, Avid BB7's, WTB Pure V seat, Forte seatpost and stem.









Weight is 40 lbs on the dot.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

The sx sits at 34+ with the fat alberts and 36+ with the dh casings.
Not shedding anymore weight on it. It handles perfect now.


----------



## Intenseman (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow^


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I wanted to post my bike, then I realized I don't have a single damned pic of it with my new fork. Should probably get on that.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

my morewood shova LT


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

aside of powdercoating it this month and i9s its pretty well done now. it has a totem avy as backup for it im gonna rock the fox for a bit.

stuck a ti spring on it as well , have a avalanche woodie and ti spring coming shortly.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

my ride for 2011


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^Thing of beauty:thumbsup:


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## rav400 (Jun 25, 2010)

The bike I have been searching for since I started riding freeride and downhill 4 years ago. Feels so natural and just like a full suspension BMX bike.


----------



## cowpatchman6 (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's my medium 08 Lucky 7. Seen a couple of races for the past year of ownership. Stock 08 Marz 66 and VanR rear shock, except for the handlebar (RF FR), stem (hope) and hubs (hope). Tough as nails I should say with the many cased jumps and otb moments.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

My ride for 2011. Almost stock ST Trail 2.
New pedals, bars, single ring Gamut to come.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Ro.nin said:


> My ride for 2011. Almost stock ST Trail 2.
> New pedals, bars, single ring Gamut to come.


SX Trail


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

*My Faith with Ofanaim angleset*

My Faith with 1,5° Ofanaim angleset


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Looks really cool.
Is the fork stock? With tapered steerer? How did you manage to put angleset in?
I see... http://www.ofanaim.net/has.html
Did you really manage to reduce HA by 1,5*?! 
Which version shall I use for my Glory with Totem tapered?


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

*My Faith with Ofanaim angleset*

Yes, it's a Totem with tapered tube, contact Saar at [email protected]


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Which option did you choose?


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

*My Faith with Ofanaim angleset*

1,5 deg. Bike now is more stable!


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I meant Option A, B or C (150 GBR)?


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

*My Faith with Ofanaim angleset*

Complete headset at £ 150,00


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

yyyhh... pretty steep :| Will wait for FSA Option


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

*My Faith with Ofanaim angleset*

New FSA headset for 2012 don't fit fork with tapered tube. There is a new Cane Creek that fit


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

You sure? FSA Option is proto at the moment...


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

my newest part on the sxt 

the 36 VAN RC2 kashima


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Oxygen1973 said:


> My Faith with 1,5° Ofanaim angleset


That's a beautiful bike...that was my #1 pick, but it was a lil outside my budget...so i ended up on a voltage fr, which I dont have any regrets about, but damn that faith is nice.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

BTW, Oxygen, what's the weight of your Faith? Are these 1ply Schwalbies?


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

Size M. Schwalbe FR (900/950 gr.). In this configuration it's 16 Kg exactly


----------



## JDub713 (May 21, 2009)

*My new sled...*

SC Driver 8 LRG
Fox RC4 Shock 
Fox Van FIT RC2 180mm Fork
King Inset Headset
King Hubs w/ Mavic 823's
Conti Mountain King's, 2.4" tubeless
Saint cranks w/ King bb 
Saint rear derailler/shifter
Formula 'The One' brakes
Easton Havoc stem and bars
Thomson Elite post chopped 5"
Fizik Gobi saddle (will soon make way for an SDG Aliso)
Ringle' ZuZu pedals
Guessing the bike weighs 36-38 lbs, but feels much lighter than that. The suspension (fox and VPP) is amazing; it's like riding an easyboy down the mountain (but like carrying one on your back when trying to get up the mountain). The pain going up makes riding down that much better. :yesnod:


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Oxygen1973 said:


> Size M. Schwalbe FR (900/950 gr.). In this configuration it's 16 Kg exactly


That is strange... 
You've got lighter tires, rims, brakes, cranks... and yet, you Faith is 0,5kg heavier than my Glory...

JDub713, it's the first Driver8 set I really like 
Is this Fox 36 with strait 1-1/8 steerer or tapered?


----------



## JDub713 (May 21, 2009)

It's tapered. After I built it I kind of wished I used a devolution headset and a straight 1 1/8" steerer so I could switch to a dual crown easier, but eff it, what's done is done. :madman:The Van fork has been great thus far; no complaints. And a lot of people have made negative comments about the steeper HT angle the Driver8 has but I think it's perfect. Then again, I don't do full on 'balls to the wall' DH either. The bike truly is a swiss army knife of sorts.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

frango said:


> That is strange...
> You've got lighter tires, rims, brakes, cranks... and yet, you Faith is 0,5kg heavier than my Glory...
> 
> JDub713, it's the first Driver8 set I really like
> Is this Fox 36 with strait 1-1/8 steerer or tapered?


How is the Glory for FR? I'm thinking of building one up with a single crown for a do-all gravity bike. Love the concept of the Faith but I can't see buying one and having do dump another $200 into an angleset (which have been problematic) because of the ridiculously steep HTA!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## CesarRP (Aug 24, 2010)

*Here is mine*

awesome ride!!


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

frango said:


> That is strange...
> You've got lighter tires, rims, brakes, cranks... and yet, you Faith is 0,5kg heavier than my Glory...
> 
> JDub713, it's the first Driver8 set I really like
> Is this Fox 36 with strait 1-1/8 steerer or tapered?


My Faith is in Medium size, your is S. I have a double chainring with bash, protections (rubber and carbon) on frame and then my Booobar, Thomson, headset and SDG saddle are heavier than yours


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> How is the Glory for FR? I'm thinking of building one up with a single crown for a do-all gravity bike. Love the concept of the Faith but I can't see buying one and having do dump another $200 into an angleset (which have been problematic) because of the ridiculously steep HTA!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


oh, I love it 
My first Glory (DH) 2006 had 230mm. Another, 2008, FR version had originally 200mm rear wheel travel. But, then, I put FOX DHX Air on it, which, after year of riding, appeared to have less travel than I though  So, I've been riding Glory (FR) with ca. 180mm travel, for about a year. Didn't even notice it 
I've decided to get 2010 Glory frame and build nearly dream bike, instead of complete Faith. HA was one of reasons.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Oxygen1973 said:


> My Faith is in Medium size, your is S. I have a double chainring with bash, protections (rubber and carbon) on frame and then my Booobar, Thomson, headset and SDG saddle are heavier than yours


Hmm... S vs M is like 70g, I checked it. But the rest of components probably make the difference.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

JDub713 said:


> It's tapered. After I built it I kind of wished I used a devolution headset and a straight 1 1/8" steerer so I could switch to a dual crown easier, but eff it, what's done is done. :madman:The Van fork has been great thus far; no complaints. And a lot of people have made negative comments about the steeper HT angle the Driver8 has but I think it's perfect. Then again, I don't do full on 'balls to the wall' DH either. The bike truly is a swiss army knife of sorts.


I am on the same boat as you are.
I plan to switch forks and I am very tempted by new FSA Option angle head set and Float 36 180 1-1/8" instead of tapered... I am waiting for some info from my buddy who's a big fellow and ride hard. He's about to switch his 36 180 tapered for 1-1/8".


----------



## kaniggitkev (Apr 2, 2011)

my gambler


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice jet


----------



## DigbyDog (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is my single-crown sled I built up this summer. Fun, fun , fun...
Great to see everyone's rides.
Cheers!


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

Sx trail 2008










updated the brakes with this:

Avid Code R 2012


----------



## Gringostr (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's My Pebble of a Bike compared to yours, Its a 2005  Raleigh Ram xt 2500. 
8 speed
Marzocchi Drop off III


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Gringostr said:


> Here's My Pebble of a Bike compared to yours, Its a 2005  Raleigh Ram xt 2500.
> 8 speed
> Marzocchi Drop off III


I think you are supposed to post a picture.


----------



## Gringostr (Feb 24, 2011)

I know, but my computers are screwing up and did not attach the files, So I will try again later.


----------



## Gringostr (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's My Pebble of a Bike compared to all yours, Its a 2005 Raleigh Ram xt 2500. 
8 speed
Marzocchi Drop off III
Here are the pics:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK finished off the 08 sx trail sold it and got a 2010. Build has started and will be done shortly.

08 I just sold









And now the 2010


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Bullcrew, have you got F36 180 with strait steerer on both bikes? (same fork?) If not, did you feel any difference of the stiffness?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

frango said:


> Bullcrew, have you got F36 180 with strait steerer on both bikes? (same fork?) If not, did you feel any difference of the stiffness?


Different forks the old sx was a van 1 1/8 and yes there was some flex. Didn't bother me but it flexed.
The new sx has a talas tapered and yeah its more stout for sure. I was going to go with a 1 1/8th and do an angleset but after going tapered ill leave it. Definentley stiffer.:thumbsup:


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice! :thumbsup:

Any difference in handling between the old frame shape vs. new one?



bullcrew said:


> OK finished off the 08 sx trail sold it and got a 2010. Build has started and will be done shortly.
> 
> 08 I just sold
> 
> ...


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Different forks the old sx was a van 1 1/8 and yes there was some flex. Didn't bother me but it flexed.
> The new sx has a talas tapered and yeah its more stout for sure. I was going to go with a 1 1/8th and do an angleset but after going tapered ill leave it. Definentley stiffer.:thumbsup:


Thx for the info.
I still can't decide whether take F36 with strait steerer and put angleset on my Glory or tapered steerer and live with 65* HA


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

iguanabartola said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any difference in handling between the old frame shape vs. new one?


Yeah the new one handles hits alot better and is definently more plush. Better small bump and doesn't kick forward when in slams into something. 
More than balanced and. Entered li,e the old one this is exactly what I wanted the old one to ride like, the old one pedalled a little better but not a ton. Fair trade to lose a smkdge on pedaling and make it more dh worthy and capable on chatter especially before a drop or jump.

Very impressed no wonder they aced the big hit in 2012 and its all about the sx trail.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Bos Ndee & Fox RC4
Atlas Cranks
E13 LG1
Syncros 32's laced to Pro II
Sram Transmission
Syncros specced
Schwalbe Rubber
Magura Louise BAT


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

frango said:


> Thx for the info.
> I still can't decide whether take F36 with strait steerer and put angleset on my Glory or tapered steerer and live with 65* HA


Depending on our weight the flex will be more or less a slacker ha will increase this a bit as well.
That being said the slacker ha is definently a positive for steeps but I did some trail cutting on stuff that was steeper than mt. Baldy and rockier too with the old sx at 65.5 and the chutes are absurd steep with kittyliter gravel with tons of pine needles.
Handled it like a champ, part f the reason I opted for tapered is 65 isn't a bad thing at all and if I need slack then I'll break out the Sunday its around 63.5


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Depending on our weight the flex will be more or less a slacker ha will increase this a bit as well.
> That being said the slacker ha is definently a positive for steeps but I did some trail cutting on stuff that was steeper than mt. Baldy and rockier too with the old sx at 65.5 and the chutes are absurd steep with kittyliter gravel with tons of pine needles.
> Handled it like a champ, part f the reason I opted for tapered is 65 isn't a bad thing at all and if I need slack then I'll break out the Sunday its around 63.5


Take into consideration that he is very light and tends to ride light on the bike so flex would probably be minimal while a small glory is really short (shorter than a small v10 for sure) so some extra wheelbase would help it a lot.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

It seems I have to wait for any info concerning Glory 2013...
Thx anyway, BC


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Good stuff!! Running the same specs on my one and love it.

When I first got the bike, it was certainly more that what I expected but always wondered if the old ones were the same as the new ones as you can hardly find a second hand one selling here in OZ!!!

The bike rips, even hitting DH tracks on it and faster that my big DH sled!!! Would be nice to have the 180mm at the back as the new models but can't really justify to the wife another purchase and in all honesty, love the bike the way it is. :thumbsup:



bullcrew said:


> Yeah the new one handles hits alot better and is definently more plush. Better small bump and doesn't kick forward when in slams into something.
> More than balanced and. Entered li,e the old one this is exactly what I wanted the old one to ride like, the old one pedalled a little better but not a ton. Fair trade to lose a smkdge on pedaling and make it more dh worthy and capable on chatter especially before a drop or jump.
> 
> Very impressed no wonder they aced the big hit in 2012 and its all about the sx trail.


----------



## stn112 (Mar 1, 2008)

finished this build in may, fell in love with it since. it's my first dh/fr bike and i don't think i could ask for more.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

^ that thing looks mint man..


----------



## david_satx (May 10, 2009)

bottlerocket


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Did someone say single crown  Blindside,Nomad,Yelli Screamy and Grom


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

The start of my replacement next pic complete


----------



## gtbensley (Jul 27, 2011)

david_satx said:


> bottlerocket


This looks very similar to my Parker as far as design goes. Is it a four inch bike in the rear?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

gtbensley said:


> This looks very similar to my Parker as far as design goes. Is it a four inch bike in the rear?


5.5" if I remember correctly


----------



## gtbensley (Jul 27, 2011)

What does something like that cost out of curiosity?


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

The Uzzi is SICK!


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

davet said:


> Uzzi


Wow... I want that as my next bike


----------



## gtbensley (Jul 27, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is my 2010 Uzzi VP. It tips the scale at 32.89Lbs with 950 gram tires. It has recently been replaced by a Tracer 2.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

My old 2001 Turner is back up and running. Or it was... The bike has a curse of breaking expensive parts on the reg.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

davet said:


>


That thing is awesome! I wanted one but they don't make one big enough for me.

Here is my new toy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> My old 2001 Turner is back up and running. Or it was... The bike has a curse of breaking expensive parts on the reg.


GTFO of here with that cursed machine! BLASPHEMY!!!!!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> GTFO of here with that cursed machine! BLASPHEMY!!!!!


I gotta post some times you know... other wise I feel like a lurker... 

The cursed bike was thrown in the rafters for another 6 months. Then it shall be shredded upon once again. With blown puking Totem, if all the oil hasnt leaked out by then.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK aside of a couple mods its there, btw the large SX trail is not a light frame to work off.

2010 sx trail large
Fox talas 180 kashima
xt cranks
canfield crampon pedals
tomson post
thomson stem
sdg tifly saddle
e-13 ring
gamut bash
answer pro taper baars
odi lock ons
avid elixr (formula ones on the way)
dhx 4 (yolk is being modded for avalanche woodie)
2011 Sram X0 der 10 speed
Sram X0 shifters 2x10 10 speed
xt 11/36 10 speed cassette
kmc xsl ti chain
Hadley hubs laced with double butted to DT swiss EX500 hoops tubeless conversion
Schwalbe Muddy marys vert star compound 2.35

Chris king BB and headset will be on tomorrow and a ti spring for the woodie and custom yolk should be done in a week or 2.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

that bike looks like such an awesome mini dh/fr bike, bullcrew. nice ride.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Bullcrew, why Talas not VAN or Float?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

frango said:


> Bullcrew, why Talas not VAN or Float?


We pedal a bit and variety of rides so the ability to lower it is helpfull yet be a long travel single crown.

Feels like a float but adjustable,and I can lower PS I for a plusher ride or up it for more free ride, slam ot for a climb.

Very diversified fork, if it was exclusively down I'd go van but being its a variety of terrain talas all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice ride !. Get much trail time yet? pm your impressions vs. the older. I am curious as I just got a 2011 to replace my cracked 08.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

clockwork said:


> Nice ride !. Get much trail time yet? pm your impressions vs. the older. I am curious as I just got a 2011 to replace my cracked 08.


Yeah got a fair bit so far from ripping to some drops doubles and single track.
- better small bump by alot
- doesn't ramp in initial like the old one
- handles chop better and I like the cornering pocket better. It doesn't chatter or loose line in doll heads like old ones

The other hand
- older one pedalled a bit better
- cornered a smidge better (tighter)
- jumping is a wash they both do that well

It is more dh friendly and likes aggressive lines still corners well, had a bit of an issue maualling the new one and wheelies were a bit off. Thought the rear end was crooked lol. Went out the next day and just threw it up, haven't looked back.

Love the new design.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Iron Horse 7point5 2007


----------



## desertrider1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's mine, just got built up this afternoon...
09 Big Hit III, custom build









JT


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK swapped for a black one with rc4 and a blackSoto king headset


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Bullcrew,
Very nice luxury to have the ability to swap frames so quickly. 
A slight bit of envy coming from me. 

Eric


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Jealous... Always wanted the black frame but did not come to Australia.....



bullcrew said:


>


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's mine minus some other parts changes/upgrades as this build is mostly from my 08 minus fork and cranks. Going to change out the lines/cables for lime green, a gold chain , gold spank bars and a khs remote sestpost and of course cut the steer tube once I figure out if I can live with the totem. Really want a 180 talas as I am hoping to use it like my 08 as an all around ride


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I love that SXT... So pretty.


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> btw the large SX trail is not a light frame to work off.


curious, what is the frame weight?

I love the new SXT, it was down to that and my Uzzi when I was building mine up and that was the previous model SXT. If this generation was out, things may have been different.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I think its 10 lbs or so. I have it build pretty BLING and its around 35+ now so not bad but iw was shooting for 33-34. Either way I pedals well and will take a SOLID beating.
Plus it doesn't hurt to slap a dual crown and go race it.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Teeters right at 35 lbs size large so with ti spring it will be mid 34
Blue i9's


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Boom


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

*My bike*

My do-it-all bike.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Swapped the Totem to my Nomad and sold my Blindside with the lyrik.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

One build of my bike.
Bar ends for climbing fireroards.

My home break in the background.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

New ride. Rocky Mountain Slayer SS


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

highline


----------



## wheiberg (Dec 30, 2006)

Mojo HD



converting to 1x10 and tossing on a chain guide soon


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

wheiberg said:


> Mojo HD
> 
> 
> 
> converting to 1x10 and tossing on a chain guide soon


First off, nice bike dude! It is looking very sexy.

Have you considered MRP 2x guide? I'm using one on Sram X0 and love it as I definitely want to keep the 2 in my 2x10


----------



## wheiberg (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks, ehigh. so far I'm loving the bike, still getting the suspension dialed. 

I already have the lopes guide which only supports a 1x10, so I'm curious to see if I have enough hair on my chest for a single chain ring (my guess is that I will end up pushing too much and come to the realization that I really do need a granny  )


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

couple updates to the Voltage. Cant say enough about this bike!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

wheiberg said:


> Mojo HD
> 
> 
> 
> converting to 1x10 and tossing on a chain guide soon


Do the sram guide and keep dual rings. I have x0 2x10 on the sx trail and love it. Not gaining anything dh wise by going 1x10 but I can pedal p and still tear it up on the way down.
Haven't thrown a chain and I beat this like my dh bike no backing off.

I'm upgrading to the sram 2x10 guide soon enough and acing the gamut hybrid specialized slaps on.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

2011 Canfield Brothers "THE ONE" And 2010 Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy

I have been riding the crap out of my YS and just finished building up my "One" and was hoping to break in but all this dam rain might have to break it in properly and get muddy the first ride


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

SoCalNomadRider said:


> 2011 Canfield Brothers "THE ONE" And 2010 Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy
> 
> I have been riding the crap out of my YS and just finished building up my "One" and was hoping to break in but all this dam rain might have to break it in properly and get muddy the first ride


Gorgeous man


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

FisherCraig said:


> Gorgeous man


Thanks :thumbsup: After selling a few other bikes i finally think i am comfortable with my stable.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

SoCalNomadRider said:


> Thanks :thumbsup: After selling a few other bikes i finally think i am comfortable with my stable.


I would be 
How do you like the Totem on that puppy? I am thinking about a Totem DH coil for my SXT.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

FisherCraig said:


> I would be
> How do you like the Totem on that puppy? I am thinking about a Totem DH coil for my SXT.


I am hoping to get my first ride in tonight or tomorrow so i have not ran the totem on my ONE yet but i did take it off my Blindside and was very happy with it on there and have no plans on changing it.


----------



## Jonesbrt (Nov 21, 2011)

damn, those are some sexy looking bikes. *drool*


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

1 + socalnomads 1 =2 :thumbsup:

A few small changes reverb post avalanche woodie with ti spring and soft spring on hi speed blow off, aced the vivid air and have the woodie as well as double barrel for it and the talas 36 180 as well as ew wc boxxer with avy cart.
It truly is a do it all bike.










Raced yesterday with the dual on it and back to single today









And then found this guy hanging over in pits with Troy, he started asking me about suspension, focus, what tires are best. Man dude asked too many questions you'd think he wants to race or something. Gwin is super cool and amazingly fast (understatement, STUPID FAST)


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> 1 + socalnomads 1 =2 :thumbsup:
> 
> A few small changes reverb post avalanche woodie with ti spring and soft spring on hi speed blow off, aced the vivid air and have the woodie as well as double barrel for it and the talas 36 180 as well as ew wc boxxer with avy cart.
> It truly is a do it all bike.
> ...


Sweet ride! Would love to see that running against Gwinn's all-carbon Trek...:thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

2_WD said:


> Sweet ride! Would love to see that running against Gwinn's all-carbon Trek...:thumbsup:


Gwinn could rock a matchstick and win. (Not discrediting his trek it is absolutely amazing)

Gwinns ride and this are on 2 different levels his is a straight up dh beast at a weight that's dialed. Mines captain privateer!
Gwinns bike can beat other bikes just by staring them down in the bike rack.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> Gwinns bike can beat other bikes just by staring them down in the bike rack.:thumbsup:


LOL his bike would make the others feel so insecure...

Where did you run into him?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

2_WD said:


> LOL his bike would make the others feel so insecure...
> 
> Where did you run into him?


Fontanna, we are all in the same 30 miles here. He rides with a buddy of mine.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> Fontanna, we are all in the same 30 miles here. He rides with a buddy of mine.


Sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Some of you people may argue that this is a Singe Crown "Beauty", but personally, I like how it looks. My first dh/fr bike. 2006 GT Idrive 7 Ruckus 2.0. Bought as a NOS frame from Nashbar for 100$ and built up from there.
























Parts List:
Fork: 2005 Marzocchi 66r 150mm
Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla RC
Wheelset: Sunline V1dh
Tires: WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55
Brakes: Avid bb7 180mmf 160mmr
Levers: Mismatched, one speed dial 7, one FR5
Bars: Raceface Diabolus
Grips: ESI Chunky
Stem: Azonic Baretta
Headset: FSA Hammer
Shifter: Sram x7
Rear Derailleur: Sram x7
Cassette: Shimano 12-36t 9 speed.
Crankset: Raceface Ride AM, with Nashguard and Blackspire blackguard with Blackspire stinger
Pedals: Nashbar Highlander
Seatpost: Crank Bros joplin
Saddle: Gusset R plaid.

About 41lbs built the way it is.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Buggyr333 said:


> Some of you people may argue that this is a Singe Crown "Beauty", but personally, I like how it looks. My first dh/fr bike. 2006 GT Idrive 7 Ruckus 2.0. Bought as a NOS frame from Nashbar for 100$ and built up from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that there's a guy around here killin it on one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> *Sorry but the other thread has a ton of pictures deleted after 20 pages and I used it for reference and ideas....*
> So I figured Id start another for the 2010/2011 so I/we can reference it again... Besides it was great seeing all the single crown set ups, I know I tried several different things based on what I saw in that thread...
> So same thing they are obviousley stout forks and we have a new player to the arena this season the fox 36 180mm...
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

After seeing so many Canfield One bikes in this thread, I have to wonder if I should buy a new rear shock for my current ride or if I should go the extra few miles and guy the one. It looks like an awesome ride.


----------



## Dude! (Mar 5, 2004)

*Knolly Podium*

36lbs of fun


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My coiled BEAST!!!


----------



## HuckMyLife (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's my ride
2009 Felt Redemption
Talas 36 160mm
DHX Air 5.0
RaceFace Respond bars and 1.5 inch stem


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

my sx


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

clockwork said:


> my sx


Hey clock what's it weigh?

Nice build btw definently stout. I like it alot.:thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks!. It weighs in @39.5 a bit heavier than its 08 conterpart and heavier than my dh rig but still makes short work of the tech climbs we have here in AZ and destroys the down  Square edge performace is worlds above the older style.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

clockwork said:


> Thanks!. It weighs in @39.5 a bit heavier than its 08 conterpart and heavier than my dh rig but still makes short work of the tech climbs we have here in AZ and destroys the down  Square edge performace is worlds above the older style.
> 
> 
> > The CANFIELD one comes in at 37 and the Sunday right at 38.1 on the dot they are close but yeah the dual ring dh casing set up goes a long ways when pedalling and hammering down.:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah I recently got the ks950r post and been one of the best investments on my rig even tho it weighs a ton compared to my old thomson. First real ride with it I used it 43 times :lol: but man it was good. Yeah 2ply tires are mandatory for aggressive riders doesn't matter if its dh/fr/am all them trails have sharps arse rocks that make short work of single plys.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Here my 2012 beauty 
The 2012 Fox 36 180 Float RC2 Fit Kashima with FSA Option headset and Easton Havoc Carbon h-bar are new for oncoming season.
The weight dropped to 14,80kg (32,63lbs), HA is at about 63,8*, now


----------



## GhostFR (May 13, 2011)

Transition Syren (2008)


----------



## Bowen1911 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I suggest to close QR levers before you start riding


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Intense Uzzi


----------



## Bowen1911 (Nov 3, 2011)

frango said:


> I suggest to close QR levers before you start riding


Thats a picture from the friend of mine I bought it from. that was actually the first thing I noticed myself


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Omg thats not a FR bike!? Wtf?

Shut up if you say that. This bike is hella rad. It jumps as well as my porter, but DHs better. My friends letting me borrow his fox 36 and I'm lending him my DJ fork. Rides way better now!

Previous owners build








my original build








with fox 36








sorry i got no pics of the standing bike with the 36, only riding. Its too much fun!
I bought it as a frame only.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

gretch said:


> Intense Uzzi


Beautiful bike! Love the raw finish against the white!:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Bowen1911 said:


>


Sweet! Got a side shot of that? Also, I need some new 35s for my truck!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Moosey said:


> Omg thats not a FR bike!? Wtf?
> 
> Shut up if you say that. This bike is hella rad. It jumps as well as my porter, but DHs better. My friends letting me borrow his fox 36 and I'm lending him my DJ fork. Rides way better now!
> 
> ...


Nice! Man I would hate to come up short and case that!:nono:


----------



## BigBrown27 (Jun 19, 2011)

*09 SX Trail 1*

Here is my 09 SX Trail. I put a set of Azonic Outlaws on it, red Jagwire brake lines and a 2012 Fox VanR 36...waiting on a pair of DMR Vault pedals as well.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

That front brake line should be on the inside of the fork! Cool bike!


----------



## BigBrown27 (Jun 19, 2011)

socalMX said:


> That front brake line should be on the inside of the fork! Cool bike!


thanks!!! Yeah we realized that after we hooked up the front brakes haha. Will have it changed before I go shred this friday.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Some updates to my Nomad!


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice looking Nomad..


----------



## Specializedforlife (Jan 2, 2012)

man these bikes are sick.


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

My one true love, 2012 Specialized SX Trail with a RockShox Totem.


----------



## Bowen1911 (Nov 3, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Sweet! Got a side shot of that? Also, I need some new 35s for my truck!


----------



## BigBrown27 (Jun 19, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Some updates to my Nomad!


The blue and white color complement nicely!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks BigBrown! Bowen that is a sick Trek!


----------



## ~Tease~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Like


----------



## ~Tease~ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Uzzi VP*

Uzzi VP - Think I posted this in a weird place before...


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Love your Uzzi... but I am biased..


----------



## ~Tease~ (Aug 24, 2009)

gretch said:


> Love your Uzzi... but I am biased..


thanks!


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## checkpoint22 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thought I'd join in...*

Here's my Glory FR...

Fork: Rockshox Totem IS coil
Rear shock: Fox DHX 4.0 coil 
Rear derailleur: Shimano Saint
Front derailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters: Shimano SLX
Crankset: Shimano Saint
Chain guide: e-thirteen SRS
Chain: Shimano Deore HG73 9 speed
Cassette: Shimano SLX 11-34
Brakes: Avid Code 5 hydraulic w/8" rotors
Hubs: Formula 20mm | Sun Ringle 150mm, thru-axle
Rims: Alex Supra BH 
Tyres: Maxxis Minion DHF - 2.5 - Super Tacky
Pedals: Shimano DX
H.bar/stem: Funn Fatboy 785mm/Raceface Diabolus D2
Seat post: Raceface Ride
Saddle: Funn Skinny RL
Grips: PRO Atherton


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice! I would invest in a better pedal with more and longet pins though!


----------



## checkpoint22 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks!! 

The Shimanos are the best pedals I've had so far (plenty of grip with my 5-tens)... I can't really justify spending 100's of $$ on pedals when I smash them up like I do anyway!


----------



## em6901 (Feb 21, 2011)

*2006 Haro extreme x7*

Pretty...maybe not but I picked it up for $400 off of Craigslist and it serves it's purpose


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

em6901 said:


> Pretty...maybe not but I picked it up for $400 off of Craigslist and it serves it's purpose


I personally think it looks pretty good but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and like you said, it serves its purpose. That's all that matters right?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

That Haro looks killer! I will give you $450 for it!!!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Not mine, but a really sick build.
https://lp1.pinkbike.org/p6pb6473646/p5pb6473646.jpg


----------



## em6901 (Feb 21, 2011)

socalMX said:


> That Haro looks killer! I will give you $450 for it!!!


He was asking 600 but the rear dérailleur and hanger are bent.(won't stay on the top gear) and the rotors and wheels need truing. It goes down the hill though....just a beach goin up.


----------



## GRR gravity riders (Dec 25, 2010)

here's my 2011 Fox Vanilla 36 RC2 on my 2011 Kona Operator Fr. Personally I say who needs dual crown, this thing is a beast!


----------



## Carnazachile (Oct 28, 2007)

Omfg ¡¡¡¡


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

GRR gravity riders said:


> here's my 2011 Fox Vanilla 36 RC2 on my 2011 Kona Operator Fr. Personally I say who needs dual crown, this thing is a beast!


That looks great. I'm going the same route with my brother's Stinky. Dropping the Triple Drop-Off DC POS fork in favor of a Rockshox Lyrik Solo Air, trying to make that bike more AM-friendly than Freeride orientated. And dropping 2+ lbs is a plus in my book. :thumbsup: 
I'll post pics when I'll swap it.


----------



## bpalermo (Apr 20, 2010)

nice build!


----------



## BigBrown27 (Jun 19, 2011)

sick frame on the kona op fr!!


----------



## GRR gravity riders (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the frame was kinda a first year thing. The rest of the op frames were "tame". But this shiny tatted beast called me. It took almost 6 months of payments and waiting to complete it, but everytime I ride its like music hitting every pleasure note in my head.....electric everytime....better than mediocre sex....not GOOD....because thats, well dishonest......


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

heres my new blindside: http://forums.mtbr.com/transition-bikes/lets-see-those-blindside-v4s-770242-post9029512.html


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

bmw in snow ...


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

*v2 2011 Canfield One*

My bike started off more of an AM build with lighter components, it was 33.2 lbs at one point. But progressively has become more FR oriented I guess. It's become heavier as a result, but it's still manageable as an AM bike. I guess this is borderline AM/FR? Whatever it is "called", I really like how it is now.

Build details
-----------------
Frame: 2011 Canfield Brothers The One (small)
Fork: 2011 Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Ti
Shock: 2011 X-Fusion Vector HLR w/ Ti spring
Headset: Cane Creek XXII
Stem: Po1nt One Split-Second [50]
Handlebar: Deity Black Label
Grips: Deity
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR (8" fr, 7" rr)
Shifters: XO
Wheelset: Industry Nine Enduro (tubeless converted)

Tires: Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo in these pics...I have since replaced these with a Maxxis Minion 2.5 up front and a High Roller 2.35 at back...

Pedals: Canfield Brothers Crampons
Crankset: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM
Seatpost: KS i950
Seatpost clamp: Deity
Seat: WTB Silverado Ti
RR Derailleur: XO

37.4 lbs with this spec.




























I know this is a single crown thread, but I'll post an older pic of what it looked like with a 40 as I don't typically run a DC. But it was pretty awesome with it. The build below had the x-fusion vector HLR air which was/is dope:










I love this bike!


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

wow that's sexy.


----------



## vpc-los (Jan 26, 2007)

My SX Trail


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Hardtail represent. New fork. Finally.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

E-whoring it out! My first single crown bike!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Calidownhiller said:


> E-whoring it out! My first single crown bike!


Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## mark73 (Feb 26, 2012)

My 2008 frantik 2 i bought in 2010,only managed to upgrade the cranks/full needle roller bearing kit/grips and pedals but hoping to get better suspension this year.


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

F***ing nice bikes!


----------



## beamer (Sep 2, 2005)

*My SC Nomad*


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet lookin RAW Nomad! Heres an updated pic of mine!!!


----------



## Jonni Nitro (Mar 22, 2012)

Really nice rigs in here. I like all the different color combos and setups, its almost like I get a little bit of everybody's personality by seeing their bikes. I need to find more people around me that ride so I can get better. I have been mostly XC single track riding, but looking at dh bikes now.


----------



## DHexplorer (Mar 19, 2012)

2011 Kona Coilair, love this ride


----------



## Sachem6 (Apr 30, 2008)

2009 KHS Velvet


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

2012 Uzzi


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice bike! how do you like it?


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Finished it right before the rains hit SoCal. I think once the fork and shock are dialed in it will be a great bike.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

That must be such a tease to have sitting around!


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

You don't even know, 4 months of waiting planing and ordering.
Should be able to get it dirty this Sat.


----------



## almeister (Feb 16, 2011)

2011 Uzzi


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

I love those Uzzi's ^^^^

My 08 Reign X with some upgrades.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Almeister,
Your bike turned out really nice great attention to detail


----------



## atomik-j (Sep 15, 2011)

Soon to come 2011 Boxxer Race, Fox DHX 4.0, and Easton Havoc's


----------



## itstreky (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## gonathan85 (Mar 27, 2009)

sweet bikes in this thread!


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Another hardtail...


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

my 08 coilair...


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Another hardtail...


awesome bike! can you tell how much it weights? is that a 180mm fork?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

lokomonkey said:


> awesome bike! can you tell how much it weights? is that a 180mm fork?


thats a fox 32... 150mm at the most


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

lokomonkey said:


> awesome bike! can you tell how much it weights? is that a 180mm fork?


It's a Talas 150-120. Max recommended for this frame is 160mm. Thanks for the compliment on the ride!


----------



## freeridenh (Mar 5, 2012)

2012 Demo w/single crown domain


----------



## Khartik (Nov 16, 2011)

2011 Transition Blindside with some 2012 bits.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a SWEEET Blindside!!!:thumbsup: This VPFree is super nice! Worth 2K???


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i've taken my little 15in. Homegrown down the DH course at Deer Valley a few times.. was just as much fun as the straight 8!!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> i've taken my little 15in. Homegrown down the DH course at Deer Valley a few times.. was just as much fun as the straight 8!!


I mean no offense, but I don't think that can count as a freeride bike, it's an XC bike in a small size.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

none taken


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*2012 Canfield Brothers Jedi*









36.4 lbs AM/FR setup +1 on the CC AS HS 65 Geo


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

NS Surge that desperately needs a better SS setup or a deraileur










Wildcard just after changing to a newer zoke 66


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

supramk388 that Jedi with those links is absolutely gorgeous! I can see the FR/ but AM with that chainring cassette combo, how is it?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

danglingmanhood said:


> supramk388 that Jedi with those links is absolutely gorgeous! I can see the FR/ but AM with that chainring cassette combo, how is it?


Thanks, I was going black with green links for my pre order. I saw a pic of the neon yellow and changed my order.

The gearing will build the legs alright. I have a 32 up front with a 9X27 rear cassette. I am running the new Canfield DH capreo hub in 9 speed config. (10 speed will be offered later). Any day a 28 tooth front CR should show up. That should help the AM side of things some.

I have a RS Reverb SP on the way to help as well. Stopping to lower or raise the seat was a real PITA this weekend.

Brake lines getting trimmed as well in the next week or so.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

supramk388 said:


> 36.4 lbs AM/FR setup +1 on the CC AS HS 65 Geo


you have no idea how much I want a bike set up like that... some personal preference things with some components (I prefer air shocks/forks, and obnoxiously wide (780mm+) flatbars, and non-lock-on grips) but by in large, that's my dream bike with damn near my dream build on it!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Slyp Dawg said:


> you have no idea how much I want a bike set up like that... some personal preference things with some components (I prefer air shocks/forks, and obnoxiously wide (780mm+) flatbars, and non-lock-on grips) but by in large, that's my dream bike with damn near my dream build on it!


Thanks I really appreciate that I am still buying a few more parts to finish the bike out. As far as air suspension. The fork is a Totem solo air but it is on loan from a friend. Still need to swap the seat and fork out in the next few weeks.

I thought I was going 2012 Fox 40 but now its looking more like the 2012 888 RC3 EVO V2 TI.


----------



## Dhernandez1793 (Apr 30, 2012)

my first bike purchase ever haha. Been riding almost a year now. 
Stock besides a rockshox domain fork and 2.5 minions. And ultra custom spray painted rims. Looking to upgrade brakes next to shimano slx brakes and hopefully a new rear shock.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Knolly Delirium Mark VI


----------



## PACS (Jun 7, 2010)

2010 Nomad


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

mykel said:


> Knolly Delirium Mark VI


BEAUTUFULLLL Knolly!!! One of the only bikes I would trade mine for! What does it weigh??? Heres mine with a few updates!!!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Still waiting on some cash for either a Boxxer, a Totem air, or a Van36 180mm, but here she is.









The tall A2C of the Vengeance(560mm) vs a Boxxer(568mm?) has my HA at a nice 64 degrees. Usual tyres are DHF 3C Exos.
Build is supposedly 15.61kg.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Trying to make this $600 pick up less DH/FR beautiful and more All-Mountain (and weight) friendly.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

^Dude, cut that steerer tube, it'll penetrate your chest some day  Interesting build though, any idea where the weight's at currently?

@Juan, damn that thing is classy, love the combination of the beige and brown, damn I've got to get myself a Demo


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Pädi said:


> ^Dude, cut that steerer tube, it'll penetrate your chest some day  Interesting build though, any idea where the weight's at currently?


34.1 lbs


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*very nice*



juanbeegas said:


> The tall A2C of the Vengeance(560mm) vs a Boxxer(568mm?) has my HA at a nice 64 degrees. Usual tyres are DHF 3C Exos.
> Build is supposedly 15.61kg.


like the work you did on this, well done:thumbsup:

What's up with the Vengeance how does it handle on your setup?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Just ran out of cash, plain and simple... But, so far, It's been kinda cool. It's buttery smooth and pops off lips real nice.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:



juanbeegas said:


> Still waiting on some cash for either a Boxxer, a Totem air, or a Van36 180mm, but here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

Finally... here it is! I´m getting used to how it feels... saturday was my second ride and I´m not at home still... but it´s getting better and I can already smile, haha! 
Anyway... I love it´s look!

























Kona Entourage Deluxe 2012, Vivid Air, Descendant cranks, Boobar, Carbon Noir WC post and Straitline stem... 17kg with the 3C tires!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet Kona, a mini DH Operator!!! Dam that seat tube is slack! Why are you not at home, what were you on before???


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

socalMX said:


> Sweet Kona, a mini DH Operator!!! Dam that seat tube is slack! Why are you not at home, what were you on before???


I used to have an old Specialized SX Trail, 160mm of travel on both wheels.

About an year ago I broke my hand and have been out of the freeride scene since that.

Actually I´m getting used to freeride again, hehe!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Tiffany239 said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can post my pictures, I keep getting errors or file to large. I am kinda illeterate when it comes to that type of stuff.


 You ned a certain amount of posts (15 I think) before you can start posting pics! Its not that many, I think it keeps spammers out!


----------



## asbell7 (May 18, 2012)

I wish i had a nice bike


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Can-Diggle, 34.5lbs


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Highline Lives*

My Highline rebuilt. This frame is beast

Frame: 08 Medium Raw 
Rear Shock: Avy DHS #350 spring with hsc/lsc
Fork: 66 rc3 ti
Brakes: Avid elixir R 203/203
Wheelset: Mavic 823 laced to I9's
Crankset: Older Saints
chainguide: E 13 SRS+
Bottom Bracket: shimano
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
34 T e-13 chain ring up front
Shifter: Sram XO
Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9 super shorty
Seatpost: Thomson
Seat: WTB rocket ti
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thomson
Bar: Sunline V one 745
Grips: ODI Rogue lock on
Pedals: straightline
Tubes: none- running tubless
Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 3C DH 2.5
Rear Tire: Maxxis Highroller 2 Dh 2.4


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

dh lite set up


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in between on either a silver or gold Ranger stem on my Range-tisk tisk tisk


your build is looking really sweet though dude. Love it!


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

just got redemption frame and swaped all the hardware from my old coilair..


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

my HIGHLINE........


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

My New TR250!


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

^Either that or a green Cove STD is on my must have list. Some day... Congrats, looks awesome!


----------



## jay12 (Dec 19, 2009)

my intense ss. going to get some totem forks and deemax ultimate wheels once i have the cash. apart from that i'm really happy with it

shock: fox dhx5 coil
forks: 2006 marzocchi 66 rc2x
cranks: saint
rear mech: saint
shifter: slx
chainguide: e13
bars: chromag
stem: easton havoc
wheels: hope pro 2, mavic en521
brakes: 2012 shimano xt


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

First ride will be tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## eolsen82 (Jul 1, 2012)

My new Claymore


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

2011 Mongoose Pinn'R Foreman.


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

2011 Scott Voltage FR30
Bike is just perfect


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Update of my 2006 Ruckus 7. right after a nice bath.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

7" 6point6


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My new sled has a fox 40 big brother with avalanche internals but is a lot more play full with the fox 36 talas 180.
2012 pivot phoenix 36.62 lbs and that's with dh casing tires, it will drop 500g with the new gravity hansdampf schwalbes next month and another 200g with six cranks. So it should be 34.75 with 36 and 36lbs + with fox 40.



















Here's the drop from the top by the bike to the landing starting where the helmet is at


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

I know those jumps.  maybe I'll see you there one day.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Buggyr333 said:


> I know those jumps.  maybe I'll see you there one day.


I'm there mid day 2 times a week usually.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> I'm there mid day 2 times a week usually.


S'a good lil spot. Prolly wont be there for a while due to broken collarbone. A couple of my coworkers (@the bike revolution) go there more than I do.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

jay12 said:


> my intense ss. going to get some totem forks and deemax ultimate wheels once i have the cash. apart from that i'm really happy with it
> 
> shock: fox dhx5 coil
> forks: 2006 marzocchi 66 rc2x,
> ...


how you liking the 66 on there? I've been toying with the idea of putting something bigger than my lyric 160mm on mine


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

New Fox 180 RC2 and Race Face SIXC bars.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pädi said:


> ^Either that or a green Cove STD is on my must have list. Some day... Congrats, looks awesome!


I was referring to a Transition TR250, the day has come..




























Super stoked, first bike I've built myself from beginning to end and it rides just beautifully! So happy 

Parts list if someone wants it:

Wheels: mavic 823 with hope pro II hubs
Brakes: avid code r 
Cranks: Shimano Saint
BB: Race Face X-Type Team DH
Chainring: Shimano Saint 36T
Taco: E13 LG1+
RD: Sram XO
Shifter: Sram XO
Seatpost: Easton Havoc
Grips	: Odi Ruffian
Straitline Vertical Wedge stem
Cassette: Sram 1030
Saddle: WTB Silverado Team
Pedals: Nukeproof Proton Mag-Ti
Chain: Sram 1091
Bar: Havoc (will probably change it for a wider atlas FR at some point)
Fork: 36 Van Kashima 180mm
Rotors: Hope floating rotors
Headset: Some combination of a Ritchey PRO Logic and a Syncros AM (lets see how it works)
Tyres: Minion DH F 2.5:s

Haven't weighed it yet but what do you think, 16-17kg? Couldn't install the chain guide yet due to my lack of spacers, should be getting some tomorrow.


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice TR250!


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

robin_hood said:


> Nice TR250!


Thanks!  I guess its pretty similar to your build apart from the colour, raw does look sick though  How much does yours weigh?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

2010 Opus Nelson 1

Fox DHX 5.0
66RC3 (180mm)
XTR Shifters / R Der
Formula _The One_ brakes (Codes shown)
Hammerschmidt
KS Lev seatpost
Fizik Arione saddle
WTB Frequency i23 / Chris King wheelset for pedaling days.
729 / Hadley wheelset for lift assist/shuttle days.
HT-AO1 or Mallot pedals


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

roxtar said:


> 2010 Opus Nelson 1
> 
> Fox DHX 5.0
> 66RC3 (180mm)
> ...


Hey!!! That's my old frame.... happy to see it all built up.... looks really good.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

gretch said:


> Hey!!! That's my old frame.... happy to see it all built up.... looks really good.


Love it. Pedals OK but accelerates like a rocket when pointed down. Used it on everything from lift served to Whole Enchilada this year.
The sufferfest up Burro was so worth it on the way down. :thumbsup:


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

Airborne...


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pädi said:


> I was referring to a Transition TR250, the day has come..
> Super stoked, first bike I've built myself from beginning to end and it rides just beautifully! So happy


That's a sick TR250!


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

twelve02 said:


> That's a sick TR250!


Cheers mate!  Been really loving it, the fit, the ride, everything. Weight is a bit of a concern though as I use it for everything. Right now its a whopping 17,4kg with pedals 

Future upgrades:

Paint--> Green, as soon as I get the stickers
Stem--> Possibly to some lighter one, as that Straitline weighs A LOT, haven't seen any nice ones though..
Cranks--> SixC, e13, XO or Atlas FR
Bar--> Atlas FR, SixC, Chromag or Enve DH
Brakes--> Hope or XO levers for the Codes
Cassette--> Some sram 1080-1090
Rear tyre--> Some 2,4 UST, possibly
Seat Post--> I-Beam Carbon/Atlas
Seat--> I-Beam Atlas
Titanium spring

That should shed some weight off  Lets see what I can afford...


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

So, I've just finished rebuilding the bike 
There was slight problem with headset, one part was missing, but it's done 

Surprisingly, even though, the frame is rad heavier, the bike is still 14,82kg  Or maybe my scale broke down and doesn't show anything else!? 



















Some numbers:
wheel base: ca. 1170mm
BB height: 345mm
TT horizontal: ~555-560mm


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Dam, sweet Glory man! Nice job!!!


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Thx, socalMX


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup, not a big fan of the Glory but that one looks just sick! Maybe its the SC crown that makes it for me. Damn that's light though!


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

And it's gonna be lighter  With new shock and upgraded wheels


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

My Highline:
2008 XL Frame, CCDB Shock
Zocchi 66 fork
Saint Cranks, Straitline pedals, E-13 LG1 Guide
New Code brakes
X9 Deraileur + Shifter
Deity Dirty 30 Bars, Deity Stem (not in picture), Deity seat
Peaty grips
Maxxis DHR II 3c front tire, Maxxis High Roller II Maxxpro compound rear

Love this bike. Rode Whistler on it this summer.


----------



## bd4e1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Another one*

Hi, check my bike

Garage made steel frame, 190mm of travel
66 RC3 fork
DHX 4.0 shock
MTX rims, Novatec hubs, Minions with butyl casing
Shimano SLX brakes and cranks, Shimano Tiagra rear derailleur and cassette
E13 Freechucker chainguide
Atomlab, Sunline, DMR, RooX, ODI and HT components
18,4kg, 40,5 lbs

I was building on a budget and rather for indestructibility than weight. That frame maybe looks funny, but it's not the first of its kind and it's well proven construction with intuitive geo. I'm really happy with it


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

The leverage ratio on that shock looks like it just wont work!?


----------



## bd4e1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Angle of shock is weird but it works well. It's pretty plush and bottomless, almost


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

bd4e1 said:


> Hi, check my bike
> 
> Garage made steel frame, 190mm of travel
> 66 RC3 fork
> ...


Very nice job.
Great to see others actually building stuff.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Norco Truax entry for my single crown FR bike. Still fine tuning the setup. Right now it sits as follows: 

Med frame with Vivid Air R2C and Talas 180 (nice to have the Talas for the climb up the hill)
Just installed 1 degree angleset cup for a 64.5 degree head angle
35mm stem (bike runs a little large for my taste in a medium)
740 x 40mm riser bar (tried low riser didn't like the feel)
X9 drive train
KS i900 dropper post (shared between bikes)

Bike weight between 37.5lbs and 35.5 depending on tires

One set of wheels built more sturdy and running 2-ply DH tires
Second set of wheels a little lighter with 1.5 ply running tubeless (also used on my trail bike)

Only had a few rides and just getting comfortable on it, but liking the ride for sure.

Will update pics asap.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

socalMX said:


> BEAUTUFULLLL Knolly!!! One of the only bikes I would trade mine for! What does it weigh??? Heres mine with a few updates!!!


Quoting myself, finally got ahold of a 2011 Delirium frame! The Nomad is long gone! Cant wait to build it up!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

mykel said:


> Knolly Delirium Mark VI


This! Pics dont do these bikes justice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

*2008 Devinci Ollie*

Bought the frame in Feb of this year and moved the components from my old ride over. This was when I finished it before I took it to Mountain Creek this summer.


----------



## smf805 (Dec 14, 2008)

RSabarese said:


> Bought the frame in Feb of this year and moved the components from my old ride over. This was when I finished it before I took it to Mountain Creek this summer.


sweetness


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a sneak peek of my latest project! Still gathering parts. Just got in the wheelset, Mavic Crossmax SX! Going with the fork in the middle, RC2DH 170 Lyrik!

*2011 Knolly Delirium!!!*


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

2011 Knolly Delirium! Here it is 95% complete! Waiting on my 36t chainring to put the G2 guide on! I still have a coil shock and Atomlab Pimplite wheels for the heavy stuff!


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

canfield one , coil front and rear, 11 speed 32.9 lbs


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally ditched my air setup , went with a Van Rc and Marzz66 and it feels amazing now:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Ha,ha...Sick! 2 pics below my Delirium! !!!KNOLLY!!!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Gotta represent !! LOL


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

my 2010 session 8


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn, really sick bikes so far on this page, I'm especially liking that Canfield. Those Knollys are beautiful too though!  Singlecrowns FTW!!


----------



## downhillsd (Sep 29, 2012)

*08' Turner RFX*

Just finished this build. Had the frame for a few years now and have been waiting to give it some love. So here it is, in my opinion the best AM sled you could ask for.

* Frame Size & Color: 08' Turner RFX Large
* Fork: Fox Float 36 Kashima
* Rear Shock: RoxShox Monarch RC3
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 9
* Shifters : Sram X0
* Cranks: Sram X0
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
* Pedals: Spank Spike
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper Custom
* Seatpost: Thomson Setback
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Sram GXP
* Cassette: Sram XX
* Headset: Work Components 1.0 Degree
* Grips: ODI Lock On
* Front Tire: WTB Bronson AM TCS 2.3
* Front Rim: Spank Spike Race 28
* Front Hub/Skewer: Spank
* Rear Tire: WTB Bronson AM TCS 2.3
* Rear Rim: Spank Spike Race 28
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Spank
* Weight: 31 LBS


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

My DeliriumT


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

downhillsd said:


> Just finished this build. Had the frame for a few years now and have been waiting to give it some love. So here it is, in my opinion the best AM sled you could ask for.


And a nice looking and capable steed it is. Great job on the build!:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

_rich_ said:


> My DeliriumT


Sweet! I'm so in love with my new Delirium! I can't wait to see what the 2013 looks like!


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks,
yours looks awesome too.....
:thumbsup:

goodluck with it


----------



## downhillsd (Sep 29, 2012)

mtbnozpikr said:


> And a nice looking and capable steed it is. Great job on the build!:thumbsup:


Thank you. It took quite a while, but it rides like a dream. That Monarch makes it feel so much different than the RP23 I had on thee before. And with that front end out 1 more degree from the headset it is a manual machine!


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

jasonjm said:


> canfield one , coil front and rear, 11 speed 32.9 lbs


Beautiful built jasonjm. How is vengeance/fork performing?


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

aphis said:


> Beautiful built jasonjm. How is vengeance/fork performing?


everyone was mocking me at first (locally) regarding the fork. Such a nice bike with such a shitty fork etc etc

I opted for the vengeance coil fork without even HSC or LSC, wanted to keep it as simple and hopefully as maintenance free and trouble free as possible

one dude kept asking me if he can get that fork at Toys R Us, that's where i musta bought it

joke is on them now, now that I had the bike for a week or two and I'm pushing after I dialed it in, I'm sitting on their asses when they are on DH bikes, also starting to really put in some very fast downhill times on strava on the bike. When I am sitting on their asses now I keep yelling at them, "move over or feel my vengeance". will take a while for that to get old for me.

the fork is very good. It performs well after I made adjustments, at first it was way to mushy and soft and blew through travel way too easy, Finally im running it with the Xfirm spring, quite a lot of rebound, and 20 PSI more pressure than than their website recommends (don't ask me how its a coil and air fork at same time, news to me, didnt realize that when I got it).

Its giving me predictable 7 inches of travel, using the whole range of travel, only bottoming it out on really big stuff now or when I screw up coming short on stuff.

I really like it, only fork I prefer is my zocchi 888 dual crown on my jedi. But thats not really a fair comparison. The Vengeance is performing way better than every fox fork I have ever owned.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Calhoun said:


>


You still have that kicken around somwhere


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

aedubber said:


> Finally ditched my air setup , went with a Van Rc and Marzz66 and it feels amazing now:thumbsup:


Ringwood?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Close, that's down cannonball trail in Ramapo mountain but Ringwood is fun.


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's my budget RM-7 build. I built it for the local bike parks and lift served riding. I don't do much to any uphill rides so I went with a single speed setup. Frame and fork feel very balanced. I just need a rear brake, run the chain, and cut the seatpost down then it will be ride-able.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

aedubber said:


> Close, that's down cannonball trail in Ramapo mountain but Ringwood is fun.


My friends and I were over there last Friday doing some dh shuttles in the snow. A little sketchy but fun none the less.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

*V10 Carbon with alu. rear*

I use my bike primarily for trail riding, but am looking forward to a trip to AZ this year for DH at mount lemmon, as well as general trail riding, and hope to make it up to NH from CT a couple of times for DH next season.

x-large (6' 3.5" 245 lbs) - 38 lbs 8 ounces as shown

Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 front and rear with 4 ounces of stans in each tire. Will run Maxxis DHF with tubes for DH.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Lobster = That is a VERY nice bike  ... Have you been to Trumbull,CT aka the Indian Ledges trails ?


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you, I haven't, but would love to expand my repetiore. Relatively new to the area, and ride bluff point primarily as well as burlinggame in RI. Have also been to millers pond but thats about it so far. 

Previously rode a lot in Tucson/Sedona/Prescott, etc.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice , yea you can find some really good trails in CT .. They are more fr/dh friendly and will make use of that bike  ... Check out the CT section on these forums , you should be able to find some nice trails . When i visit my cousin in CT , we usually head out to trumbull for some fun sessions .


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am looking for more trails and more rugged trails in CT. I'd also like to check out vietnam in MA.


Looked above and saw your ride. Very nice. :thumbsup:

My wife has a GT with Mar. 55CR on the front. A very nice fork.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

You're using a V10 for trail riding :eekster:?


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

I am, with a stiffer spring than usual. 90 % of my rides are 10 miles or less and as I'm not staying as thin as i was when younger, I like the weight, at least to a point, for more exercise relative to what I would get with a true trail bike. 

It pedals really well and Its more fun than just putting weight in a camelback for the exercise. It makes me smile every time I ride, and that, for me is the bottom line. I also have a nice hardtail, but hardly ever ride it. 

Plus, I have the option to do DH vacations...


If you read Mac in Mountain Bike Action, apparently, I am now the enemy. :skep:


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome V10, like your thinking too! I'm riding my TR250 everywhere myself, can't afford more than one bike at the moment, and TBH wouldn't need a second bike either, the TR does everything so much more fun  Its also nice knowing that there'll be no feature that you couldn't ride. In case you spot some fun looking jumps or drop on a ride that is.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

Pädi said:


> Awesome V10, like your thinking too! I'm riding my TR250 everywhere myself, can't afford more than one bike at the moment, and TBH wouldn't need a second bike either, the TR does everything so much more fun  Its also nice knowing that there'll be no feature that you couldn't ride. In case you spot some fun looking jumps or drop on a ride that is.


Thanks Padi. I've looked at your frame. It looks like a good one. Enjoy.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

lobster_CT, I know carbon fiber is way better for such seattube design than aluminum, but ain't you a bit afraid of snapping ST while using your bike for trail riding?


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

lobster_CT said:


> Thanks Padi. I've looked at your frame. It looks like a good one. Enjoy.


Yeah, it is so much fun, woud recommend it to anyone thinking of buying one 

Here's an updated picture of it.










New brakes, tyres, temporary seat post et.c.
Getting new, wider grips, wider bar and I-beam seat and post for it next week. All from Kore.










Will possibly look like this in a month or so. What do you guys think? Would throw in some purple parts as well.


----------



## AZ-DH (Jan 13, 2013)

1soulrider. Thats a sweet bike man! What parts?


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

frango said:


> lobster_CT, I know carbon fiber is way better for such seattube design than aluminum, but ain't you a bit afraid of snapping ST while using your bike for trail riding?


Hmmm, I'm meeting SantaCruz's minimum insertion requirement, (maximized insertion in fact) as well as KS's minimum insertion requirements for the dropper post, so who knows? It feels solid and doesn't creak at all. Its a lev 150, and I'll use it at full extension for getting to the trail head, but run it a couple inches lower most of the time on the trail.

Intuitively, I would think a bad "seat landing" from DH jumping would exert more force on the post than trail riding, but I've never seen such a thing calculated mathematically.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

Pädi said:


> Yeah, it is so much fun, woud recommend it to anyone thinking of buying one
> 
> Here's an updated picture of it.
> 
> ...


Looks nice. :thumbsup: My wife scoffs at my eye for color so I'll abstain from comenting there.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

lobster_CT said:


> Looks nice. :thumbsup: My wife scoffs at my eye for color so I'll abstain from comenting there.


Hah, no problem  Thanks though! Wish I would afford those Enve:s some day, Pinkbike's last test on them wasn't that rosey though :S

@AZ-DH, not sure if you meant my bike, but here's the parts list just in case 

Brakes: Saints with XTR levers
Wheels: mavic 823 with hope pro II hubs
Cranks: Shimano Saint
Chainring: Shimano Saint 36T (will have to swap it to some 34t as I change the cassette)
BB: Race Face X-Type Team DH
Chain: Sram 1091
Taco: E13 LG1+
RD: Sram XO
Shifter: Sram XO
Seatpost: Syncros AM (soon to be Kore i-beam)
Grips	: Odi Ruffian (Soon some 150mm Superstars)
Straitline Vertical Wedge stem (heavy as a sin, swapping it for a Kore Repute 35mm)
Cassette: Sram 1030 11-36 (Works fine, but isn't really compatible with the DH derailleur, so will swap it for a 11-28t DH/road cassette)
Saddle: WTB Silverado Team (will change it for a Kore distance or i-fly)
Pedals: Nukeproof Proton Mag-Ti
Bar: Havoc (will be replaced by a Kore OCD 800mm)
Fork: 36 Van Kashima 180mm
Rotors: Hope floating rotors
Tyres: Minion DH F:s for DH and Fat Alberts for everything else


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

True 'Dat. Fingers crossed. Now that tire scheme sounds familiar


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

lobster_CT said:


> True 'Dat. Fingers crossed. Now that tire scheme sounds familiar


Well the article itself isn't bad at all, but the comments..

Brad Walton, the writer of it:
kev1n- It really is a shame. As a matter of fact, it's BS. As a product tester I find it insulting that a company would claim to have sent me a pre-production prototype without telling me. These rims cost me a separated shoulder. When I wrote the review, these pics were included, but the editor cut them out. What is included is the ACTUAL weight of the wheelset, which is heavier than the company quotes it to be, which means that these 'proto' rims are not any lighter. Trust me, had they told me these were pre-production sample carbon rims for testing, I would never have put them on my bike. Carbon has it's place, which is for race use only. If you ride hard every day, forget about it.










He did ride them to the edge though, and that crash happened after he had cracked it.

They did however tel him it was a lighter, WC rim that they sent him, even though it was in a matter of fact 100grams per wheel heavier than the claimed weight of the production ones 

//Oh and cool, haven't seen anyone else riding the Fat Alberts  Everyone's got either Muddy Mary:s or Hans Damphs. How are you liking 'em? Haven't got a proper feel of 'em yet, as they've only touched snow and ice


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

My rear wheel when I built it is 1053 grams assuming my scale is reading correctly. I built it with CK hubs and the spoke lengths Enve reccommended. I'm running the stainless drive shell though. I'm not sure where that puts me relative to claimed weights/prototypes/production runs etc. 


I rode in AZ years ago, and was stuck on LI for about 10 years without riding, and am now getting back into it in CT, so from my point of view the Fat Alberts are awesome relative to what I used to use back in the day. With the snakeskin (folding bead model) and stans, I haven't had a flat yet in a season and a half or so of riding. The low tire pressure with the tubeless set up seemed astoundingly good when I first started using it not being used to that.

The back tire wears out (pace star compound) faster than I would like for the price, but I'm happy enough, I got a fresh set of them. Sorry but I don't have much time on other tires to give any sort of useful review or comparison. 

My choice for the minion DHFs front and rear for DH is based on going through people's opinions here and at ridemonkey. No first hand experience there. 

My wife rides the Hans Damphs and likes them. After a bad crash and a dislocated elbow on narrower tires, she feels a lot safer on the wider Hans Damphs.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm no tyre expert either, I usually just ride one pair until they wear and then look for a new pair.

With this bike, I started off with the Minions, they felt pretty slow and bad rolling during longer trips though, so I wanted some lighter tyres. 
Was going to buy 2,35 HD:s, would've lost 800grams with 'em. Stumbled across these used, unused FA:s though, and bought them just 'cause they were so cheap.
Saved only 400 grams with these, but the bike sure feels a lot faster and lighter now, so much easier to manual, and didn't lose any on the tyre width either. So I'm quite happy with them too, so far.

And damn that's a crazy build. Only things I would change on it are just because of personal preferences.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks again for the complements. signing off now for 0 dark 30. nice chatting with you. have a good evening and good luck with the FA's on solid footing.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, going to sleep too. Good luck with the Enves and seat post yourself


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

lobster_CT said:


> My rear wheel when I built it is 1053 grams assuming my scale is reading correctly. I built it with CK hubs and the spoke lengths Enve reccommended. I'm running the stainless drive shell though. I'm not sure where that puts me relative to claimed weights/prototypes/production runs etc.
> 
> I rode in AZ years ago, and was stuck on LI for about 10 years without riding, and am now getting back into it in CT, so from my point of view the Fat Alberts are awesome relative to what I used to use back in the day. With the snakeskin (folding bead model) and stans, I haven't had a flat yet in a season and a half or so of riding. The low tire pressure with the tubeless set up seemed astoundingly good when I first started using it not being used to that.
> 
> ...


Over 1kg rear with a carbon rim? That is heavy.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

lobster_CT said:


> Hmmm, I'm meeting SantaCruz's minimum insertion requirement, (maximized insertion in fact) as well as KS's minimum insertion requirements for the dropper post, so who knows? It feels solid and doesn't creak at all. Its a lev 150, and I'll use it at full extension for getting to the trail head, but run it a couple inches lower most of the time on the trail.
> 
> Intuitively, I would think a bad "seat landing" from DH jumping would exert more force on the post than trail riding, but I've never seen such a thing calculated mathematically.


Meeting manufacturers requirements is one thing, applying quite big force trough long leverage on fully extended SP while just riding up and down, is another thing.
I'd be cautious if I were you.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Pädi said:


> He did ride them to the edge though, and that crash happened after he had cracked it.
> 
> They did however tel him it was a lighter, WC rim that they sent him, even though it was in a matter of fact 100grams per wheel heavier than the claimed weight of the production ones (


Don't think anyone comes out of that one well.

Mr Walton kept riding (hard) on a wheel he knew was cracked, cased a jump, obliterated it and then starts mouthing off that it 'cost him a separated shoulder,' when the reality is he was a victim of his own stupidity.

Enve apparently sent out a duff rim, then instead of just admitting that 'sh|t, that's not meant to happen,' they start farting out lame excuses about prototypes and first ever failures.

I don't think that picture's fair on Enve though, since it took a guy hanging up on a rim he knew was cracked already to make it happen, any sane person would have just rolled home and gone for the warranty.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

frango said:


> Meeting manufacturers requirements is one thing, applying quite big force trough long leverage on fully extended SP while just riding up and down, is another thing.
> I'd be cautious if I were you.


Fair enough. If I crack the frame at the seat post, I'll post it for the general knowledge base. I found this pic indicating at least one other person has tried it, although perhaps not to the same extent. I don't know how much the fox post extends. The website this pic came from says this was Cedric Gracia's bike.

I seem to recall reading, but can't find the website about SC stressing how strong the frame was at that point despite looking relatively "unsupported".


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I am tempted to do the same on my Glory, as it is soon gonna be 14,35kg DH (light?) bike. Even though, ST angle on my bike is much steeper, than it is on your (real not claimed 60,5* vs. 57*), due to the fact, that Glory is aluminum bike, I don't dare to do this. Those angle goes even more extreme when you sit on the saddle.

What factory sponsored rider can do to their bikes, can't/shouldn't be transferred to real life 
No manufacturer will specify that. But, if complete DH bike comes with SP precut to i.e. 280mm, you should not use longer, IMO. If you need longer SP, it means you need bigger frame.

(edit: ST angles fixed)


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> Don't think anyone comes out of that one well.
> 
> Mr Walton kept riding (hard) on a wheel he knew was cracked, cased a jump, obliterated it and then starts mouthing off that it 'cost him a separated shoulder,' when the reality is he was a victim of his own stupidity.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. Stupidity from both ends. It'd all be fine, but Enve claiming that it was a lighter WC rim, even though the wheelset was something like 200g more than claimed, is really disappointing though.
Wouldn't want to buy anything from such a company, not because of the broken rim, but that awful excuse.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Don't think anyone comes out of that one well.
> 
> Mr Walton kept riding (hard) on a wheel he knew was cracked, cased a jump, obliterated it and then starts mouthing off that it 'cost him a separated shoulder,' when the reality is he was a victim of his own stupidity.
> 
> ...


But if you read the article, he states that it wasn't an obvious crack and, on a normal day of riding, (not product testing) he probably wouldn't have noticed it. He kept riding it to see what the results would be in a normal situation.
Based on those results, I think I can find about a go-zillion better ways to spend a couple Gs than on these rims.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

danglingmanhood said:


> You're using a V10 for trail riding :eekster:?





lobster_CT said:


> I am, with a stiffer spring than usual. 90 % of my rides are 10 miles or less and as I'm not staying as thin as i was when younger, I like the weight, at least to a point, for more exercise relative to what I would get with a true trail bike.
> 
> It pedals really well and Its more fun than just putting weight in a camelback for the exercise. It makes me smile every time I ride, and that, for me is the bottom line. I also have a nice hardtail, but hardly ever ride it.
> 
> ...


That's awesome.
I love riding my big bike anywhere I can find even short downhills. It's always worth the work to get there. One of my funnest days of riding was Whole Enchilada on my 40lb couch. The DH was worth every pedal stroke up Burro.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

roxtar said:


> That's awesome.
> I love riding my big bike anywhere I can find even short downhills. It's always worth the work to get there. One of my funnest days of riding was Whole Enchilada on my 40lb couch. The DH was worth every pedal stroke up Burro.


Thanks Roxtar. I've really enjoyed seeing people's bikes in this thread.

This was my project frame from many many years ago. It is a concentric pivot point designed around a 24" rear wheel to get a little better axle path for the rear suspension. It has 6" travel and used V brakes in the rear. I used it with a Marzocchi jr T. fork.

Everyone dismissed it as a downhill bike back in the day, although I primarily did trail riding with it. Now people would call it an allmountain or a trail bike based on its travel.

Its funny how perceptions change over time.


----------



## ACH57 (Jul 4, 2010)

2007 Ellsworth Rogue: Totem coil, DHX 5.0, Crampons, Hope Hubs, 823's, Code R's, works headset


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

roxtar said:


> But if you read the article, he states that it wasn't an obvious crack and, on a normal day of riding, (not product testing) he probably wouldn't have noticed it. He kept riding it to see what the results would be in a normal situation.
> Based on those results, I think I can find about a go-zillion better ways to spend a couple Gs than on these rims.


There are safer, smarter and better ways to test something to destruction than to keep using it until it gets destroyed with you in tow. If you do that, you deserve no sympathy, whatever the internal logic used to justify it.

Can't say I disagree about the money though, two wheels or a trip to the alps, hmm...


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Updates to the rig.
























Frame: 2006 Large GT Ruckus Idrive 7. 
Fork: 2007 Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA 180mm
Shock: 2012 Rockshox vivid r2c (one offset bushing)
Brakes: 2013 Shimano SLX m675 203mm Icetech Rotors
Wheelset: Rear Azonic outlaw 150mm, Front Mavic 729 20mm
Tires: WTB Dissent 2.5 Ghetto Tubeless
Crankset: Raceface Ride AM 22/32
Pedals: VP-001 gold
Shifting: Sram x7
Stem: Azonic
Bars: Black Market
Grips: Oury Lock On
Seatpost: Tomac?
Saddle: WTB rocket V


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

My latest beauty...2011 Norco Truax 1.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## splitsecond (Mar 14, 2013)

*Custom Transition TR250*

Been a long time in the making...


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

splitsecond said:


> Been a long time in the making...


Looks great except I'm surprised you're running Rocket Rons on a DH/FR bike? Those are XC race tires. I'd be scared personally. Hopefully you're light and smooth and they hold up for you. I like having beefier, grippier tires for downhill. That's one place that I don't skimp on weight. Those are 470 gram tires. My 2.5 Minion is almost twice that. 

Ha, that saddle looks downright painful, but hopefully you won't be using it that often. :eekster:


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Looks great except I'm surprised you're running Rocket Rons on a DH/FR bike? Those are XC race tires. I'd be scared personally. Hopefully you're light and smooth and they hold up for you. I like having beefier, grippier tires for downhill. That's one place that I don't skimp on weight. Those are 470 gram tires. My 2.5 Minion is almost twice that.


I was thinking along those same lines. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful bike, it just seems to have a bit of split personality disorder. I love those tires; use them on my AM bike, but wouldn't run them on the big bike. Same with the saddle (Is that an AX Lightness?). Obviously, from the scale pic, weight was an issue on this build but wheels, tires, and saddle might not be the best places to pick weight over strength on a DH/FR bike.
My .02


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Those are 470 gram tires. My 2.5 Minion is almost twice that.


2.4 Big Bettys are twice that. 2.5 Minions are almost 3X


----------



## splitsecond (Mar 14, 2013)

I ran a DHF 2.5 (1200gr)front last year with an ardent 2.4(880gr) in the back, and was great, but was trying to see if these are good enough to handle the bike park i ride at, It's almost all hardpack, and These were rated good for hardpack. I also have a set of Racing Ralphs, so might try those too. And if need be, I"ll go back to the DHF and Ardent. The sadle is a Token, all carbon, and is actually really comfortable for the small amount of time I spend sitting down. The sadle and the post together weigh in at 230gr.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

roxtar said:


> 2.4 Big Bettys are twice that. 2.5 Minions are almost 3X


Yeah, I'm sure they are. Generic statement. I was just going off the current quoted weights on the Maxxis website which I'm sure aren't too accurate. I haven't actually weighed my tires by themselves.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

splitsecond said:


> I ran a DHF 2.5 (1200gr)front last year with an ardent 2.4(880gr) in the back, and was great, but was trying to see if these are good enough to handle the bike park i ride at, It's almost all hardpack, and These were rated good for hardpack. I also have a set of Racing Ralphs, so might try those too. And if need be, I"ll go back to the DHF and Ardent. The sadle is a Token, all carbon, and is actually really comfortable for the small amount of time I spend sitting down. The sadle and the post together weigh in at 230gr.


Damn. I think Racing Ralphs would be a bad idea on a downhill bike. If you really want to go for lightweight build, I'd think of going all air suspension rather than throwing some xc race tires on there. Besides, if it's a DH/FR rig, why try for an ultralight build? Why not a burly AM bike in the 30 lb range (Enduro Evo, Nomad, Pivot Firebird all come to mind)? Just curious what your goals are for the build.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Damn. I think Racing Ralphs would be downright scary on a downhill bike. If you really want to go for lightweight build, I'd think of going all air suspension rather than throwing some xc race tires on there.


Yeah man its weird where people decide to count grams.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome for walking the dog around the neighborhood!!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

*2012 Canfield The One*

The newest member of the family. More than happy with it thus far.
X9 1x10 drivetrain, XT brakes, Float 180/DBair, DT Swiss FR600 rims with Hope hubs, Reverb Stealth, and a few other goodies.

























Weighs in at 34.6ish lbs. Not too shabby, especially considering how well it pedals.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Awesome build!
I've got same brakes, same suspension combo 
Can you post full specs list?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

charging_rhinos said:


> The newest member of the family. More than happy with it thus far.
> X9 1x10 drivetrain, XT brakes, Float 180/DBair, DT Swiss FR600 rims with Hope hubs, Reverb Stealth, and a few other goodies.
> 
> View attachment 788487
> ...


my dream bike! how does it descends? jumps?


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I just finished building my "Nickel LT" Mini DH bike. I really liked the old Transition Bottlerocket, but couldn't find a new one for sale. I'm a huge fan of the Nickel APP and already own one in 650b flavor, so the "LT" shock mod intrigued me. I over forked the frame by a good bit but I know the risks and am willing to take them. I also used a ZS lower headset cup and a straight steerer fork to cut out about 10mm of A2C height. The end HTA is around 64.7 degrees.







The build consists of a Medium size Nickel frame, 200x57 RS Vivid Air R2C shock, 170mm RS Lyrik RC2DH SA, Works components 1.5 degree angle set, Shimano Zee crank, shifter, rear mech, and brakes, Saint BB, XT 11-36 casette, XT Icetech 180/160 rotors, RaceFace single 32t, MRP AMG chain guide, 50mm Easton Havok stem, 780mm Answer handlebars, Hope Hoops Flow wheels, Continental Trail King 2.4 black chili.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

lokomonkey said:


> my dream bike! how does it descends? jumps?


It descends like a full DH bike, just a bit more nimble and agile feeling. I haven't taken it off any huge jumps yet, but it feels very stable and predictable on every jump I've been on thus far. A lot of the jump characteristics can be changed with the shock and fork tuning though. Bottom line: It's the best overall bike I've ever ridden, bar none.


----------



## ecrider (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful bikes


----------



## Sarveen (May 6, 2013)

front suspension marzocchi 66 rcv
rear suspension fox van rc
handlebar kore torsion race
stem kore new b-52
headset fsa orbit is2
saddle kore performance t-rail
seatpost kore zero offset race i-beam
crankset truvativ hammerschmidt fr 22t
bottom bracket integrated bb
chain sram pc-971 with powerlink
cassette sprocket sram pg-980 11-32t
shifting lever	sram hammerschmidt x0
brake lever avid elixir 5
rear derailleur sram x9 short
front brakes avid elixir 5
rear brakes avid elixir 5
rotor avid g3cs 203mm 6-bolts
pedals crank brothers 5050xx - replaced w/ kore platforms in the pic
tyre schwalbe muddy mary 2.35
rear hub rockshox maxle 12x135mm
wheelset mavic deetraks


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

*Feeler*

Thinking about selling the bike I posted in here, either complete or as a frameset.
Bike is built with best of everything (see specs); does everything very well but I'm moving to a more single purpose ride (Jedi)
Probably in 2K neighborhood for complete bike



roxtar said:


> 2010 Opus Nelson 1
> 
> Fox DHX 5.0
> 66RC3 (180mm)
> ...


----------



## Qtipp (May 27, 2013)

My 2012 Scott Voltage FR20


----------



## boylagz (Sep 28, 2008)

My single crown gravity ripper. Can't wait for some brown pow in a couple weeks. So psyched.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice build, boylagz!
Is it Fox Float or coil?
What's the weight?


----------



## boylagz (Sep 28, 2008)

frango said:


> Nice build, boylagz!
> Is it Fox Float or coil?
> What's the weight?


Its a Van, so coil. Tbh I havent weighed her in a long time. My best guess would be about 36.5-37 lbs. Heavy wheels and dh tires and tubes. Could easily get it to 34 lbs with some FR-cased Schwalbe tires but not doing that any time soon  Thanks man.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeti ASR-7
1x9 X9 Drivetrain
XT Brakes 203/180mm
Azonic Outlaw Wheels
Fox TALAS 36 RC2 Fork
Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil Shock


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Repost of mine with new upgrades. Totem fork gd seat post and new i beam race face atlas seat.
Love this bike

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/asset-1.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

*Seatpost.*

How do you like the seatpost with I-beam. I'm thinking of the same thing but the fixed heights of the GD are a concern to me. I need 75mm down and then at least 100mm total would be nice and the head to be a little offset which it looks like I could get there with the adjustment of the I-beam seat.



Fuglio said:


> Repost of mine with new upgrades. Totem fork gd seat post and new i beam race face atlas seat.
> Love this bike
> 
> <img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/asset-1.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

suspman said:


> How do you like the seatpost with I-beam. I'm thinking of the same thing but the fixed heights of the GD are a concern to me. I need 75mm down and then at least 100mm total would be nice and the head to be a little offset which it looks like I could get there with the adjustment of the I-beam seat.


Its better then good its great!

I like the wider range of adjustment on it... i have a 40mm stem so i push the seat far back.. plus its sexier


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Here is my Single Crown 03 DHR I machined to emulate an 04 or so w/ the holes and fly cut the thick frame plates, changed to a thru bolt pivot w tube inserted between swingarm tabs, and turned down and drilled out pivot caps. Then I painted it w candy flames and brought it back to life w a Vivid air to go with the Totem, then made a direct mount FD work with it all. It flys! I want a little slacker and may do an angleset or drill the swingarm and remove the custom lower cup, to keep the seattube constant or steeper, as climbing I'm pretty far back. I had a custom cup machined to take the flush cup bearing and crown race, the external cup original was super heavy haha. Tires are temporary but do ok, may put I9 wheels w Flow EX's upgraded over my Flows but not sure that'll be strong enough, but def. lighter. Its at about 36-37lbs now I guess. Anyone know what tune a DHR needs on the Vivid air? It's a MM now and is great but maybe it could help ride height climbing.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just grabbed my first Trek... Never really like them until I rode my friends Session 8.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

The tune you need depends on your leverage ratio. Leverage ratio = travel/stroke. Then look it up on the Rockshox website, easy as pie.


----------



## Sarveen (May 6, 2013)

Geo doesnt look as slack. Hows the climb. Im planning to get a remedy or specialized enduro since I do more climbs lately. Waiting for the 2014 models.


----------



## liferider123 (Apr 29, 2013)

Eckstream1 are you running a manitou swinger for the rear?


Eckstream1 said:


> Just grabbed my first Trek... Never really like them until I rode my friends Session 8.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

liferider123 said:


> Eckstream1 are you running a manitou swinger for the rear?


Yeah it came on the bike along with the Manitou Travis Single up front...
I may be switching to Fox though...

I'm running a Swinger on an older Giant Faith and its been good to me though... So I'm conflicted.

The price was right on the Trek so I can feel comfortable putting some money into the suspension.


----------



## liferider123 (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you like the swinger because i just ordered one for my yakuza and i hope i didn't waste my money. Im upgrading from a 2007 fox vanilla r with no adjustability besides the rebound.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

liferider123 said:


> Do you like the swinger because i just ordered one for my yakuza and i hope i didn't waste my money. Im upgrading from a 2007 fox vanilla r with no adjustability besides the rebound.


It's much more adjustable... 
I like mine on the Faith and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

My Ventana Labruja ride...ralph


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I've just finished upgrading my bike for season 2013.
Full specs soon. Weight ca. 14,3-14,4kg (31,52-31,75lbs) to be confirmed.

Full specs:
Frame: 2013 Glory frame S
Shock: Fox RC4 w/DSP Ti 300lbs spring or Vivid Air R2 (CC DBA next season)
Fork: 2013 Fox 36 Float Kashima
H-bar: Easton Havoc Carbon
Grips: RF Strafe
Stem: Kore Repute
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Tioga MC Lite Ti
Brakes: Shimano XT w/Ice-Tech rotors (200/180)
Shifter: Sram X9
Derailleur: Sram X7 short
Cassette: Shimano SLX/Saint 9sp 11-28t
Chain: KMC gold
Chainring: E13 38t
Chain guide: E13 LG1+
Crankset: Shimano Saint
Pedals: Shimano XTR Trail
Rims: WTB i23 Frequency
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
Hubs: Hope Pro II
Innertubes: Maxxis FlyWeight
Tires: Maxxis Minion 2,5" DHF EXO 3C


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Just built up in a hurry since our DH season doesnt start here in Alaska till July 4th. Had a wild idea to head to Whistler with some friends to use some airline miles, and the fury of assembly started.

Literally assembled it and tore it down, packed it up and headed to Whistler on the 12th and didnt have a chance to even take pics. Just got back unpacked and here are here is a cleaner pic

'13 Canfield Jedi
CCDB
Boxxer R2C2
Sun Ringle ADD Wheelset
Specialized 2.5 Butchers & Kenda DH Tubes (heavy as F%ck)
Descendant Crankset
'12 Codes 180mm F/R
X-9 Drivetrain
11-26 PC970 DH Cassette
Chromag Fubars OSX 780mm
Chromag Stem
Chromag Seatpost & Clamp
Chromag Moon Seat
Canfield Ultimates


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

A bit lighter duty than a lot of the burly rigs on here but it's my do it all bike... Fox 36 RC2 160, Reverb dropper, 50mm stem, MRP chain guide, 180mm front & rear rotors, Saint flat pedals, 2.5 Minion DHF front, High Roller 2.35 rear... All helped transform the bike into a bit more confidence inspiring than my initial build... Sitting at 31.5 lbs now. The fork and front tire also slackened it out to about 66 deg.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't know why, but the total weight is 14,48kg (31,92lbs) Anyway, it's a lightweight bike


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

nojoke said:


> Just built up in a hurry since our DH season doesnt start here in Alaska till July 4th. Had a wild idea to head to Whistler with some friends to use some airline miles, and the fury of assembly started.
> 
> Literally assembled it and tore it down, packed it up and headed to Whistler on the 12th and didnt have a chance to even take pics. Just got back unpacked and here are here is a cleaner pic
> 
> ...


Not single crown but definitely a beauty.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

frango said:


> I don't know why, but the total weight is 14,48kg (31,92lbs) Anyway, it's a lightweight bike


The AM wheels and tires, plus air shock explain the light wieght, but I would still think you would be a pound or two heavier with the frame. Keep us updated on how the wheels hold up in the gnarly stuff.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I know these are not DH wheels and tires, but at least tires, have been working for me well, so far.
Rims are at least as tough as regular Flow, which some riders been happy with.
Shock - seems to be just 60g heavier than Fox RC4+Ti spring, so, I will probably get back to coil.
I don't shread, I don't huck, so I hope wheels with hold on well.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I've used the i23s on my last two builds and am very impressed. I use a set on my 39lb beast for non-lift (pedaling) days. No problems.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

roxtar said:


> I've used the i23s on my last two builds and am very impressed. I use a set on my 39lb beast for non-lift (pedaling) days. No problems.


Good to hear that 
I've invested money in CX-Ray spokes, so it should help keep wheels straight.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

My two single crown freeride rigs.




























2006 GT ruckus 7 Medium
Rockshox Totem solo air
Rockshox Vivid rc2 w/offset bushings
Mismatched mavic/specialized/azonic wheelset
SLX brakes with 203mm icetech rotors
Excavator 2.5 tires (ghetto tubeless)
beaten to hell sram 2x9 x7 shifting
Raceface Ride AM crankset (same as current model chester)
Blackspire stinger
Black Market Bars
Control Tech 45m stem
ODI rouge grips
Tomac seatpost
WTB silverado saddle.

Cracked my old tan ruckus and scooped this frame up on ebay for 150$ or so.






























Shorter travle freeride - My 2012 Diamondback Scapegoat 
Medium Frame
2009 (or 2010?) Marzocchi 66 rc3
Dhx-A 5.0 shock
Stans flow/zee/slx wheelset
SLX brakes w/203 icetech rotors
excavator tires, setup tubeless
Raceface Ride xc crankset
Blackspire Stinger tensioner
x-9 clutch 2x10 shifting
Renthal Fatbars
Guesset Staff stem
Oury Lock on Grips
Gravity Dropper classic post
WTB volt saddle


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

2013 Commencal Supreme FR


----------

